# Official NXT TakeOver: Chicago Discussion Thread



## Crasp

Don't really care about any of the title matches. I suppose the tag title match could be enjoyable, particularly with regards to Oney & Kyle. Strong's fine but he can't always maintain my interest, and Danny Burch just doesn't do much for me at all.

I'm sure Gargano/Ciampa will be great but I don't see it topping their last outing. I think this is one match to many within the current context. By this point it should have concluded or transitionned into an NXT title feud. Will probs end up being a bit like the Bayley/Sasha Ironman match compared to their sublime Brooklyn match, which I felt was also one match too many.

Looking forward to Ricochet/Dream. The tasters so far have been more than promising.

Hoping Cole & Dunne will get onto the card in some capacity, and I could also go for another women's match. I like all the ladies on the roster right now so not too fussy about who.


----------



## Dibil13

Not a bad card overall but I don't have high hopes for that women's match. Nikki's gimmick is made for no DQ spotfests and brawls. It really handicaps her in regular wrestling matches.

I'm also not sure if continuing the Gargano/Ciampa feud was the right move.


----------



## Mango13

This show is going to be amazing, Looking forward to the Ricochet vs Dream match the most.


----------



## Tornado31619

My heart says Dream but my head says Rico.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

No Adam Cole & Pete Dunne <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

NXT faltered on this card.

Sullivan/Black is a DUD.

Gargano/Ciampa should've been blown off with their last match. The only thing they could've done with this match would have been if the NXT Championship was on the line. As it is things just feel forced at this point and I don't see this match topping their last so it's meh

The lack of Cole vs Dunne validates everything that people said about introducing a midcard belt to nxt. It's clearly too much for them

Dream/Ricochet is the only thing I care about


----------



## Jman55

this card isn't actually bad but man considering some of the matches we could have ended up with in terms of both quality and stories this is somewhat disappointing :side:

I will still look forward to Gargano/Ciampa the tag title match and Ricochet/Dream as those should be pretty great matches.

But we could have had matches such as Gargano/Ciampa/Black, Kai vs Baszler with the story of Kai fighting back, either the 3 members of undisputed era vs Burch/Lorcan/Dunne or the tag title match and Dunne vs Cole

The only match that truly is what it felt like it should have been is Ricochet vs Dream

Again this is still a damn good card and I will easily enjoy watching it. It just feels like it had the potential to be much better.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dream and Ricochet are going to tear the house down and Gargano and Ciampa will add another great piece to their great rivalry. And I think Black vs. Lars will surprise some people despite getting very little build.

And even after that I'm looking forward to the zaniness that could be Nikki vs. Shayna, and Oney Lorcan getting his first big spot on a Takeover.

I can kind of see why some people are down on the card right now, but it's an NXT Takeover and it has 2 potential show stealers. We'll be just fine.


----------



## Crasp

I wonder if one aspect of this card being a little pedestrian is that they feel the need to leave themselves some space in order to make the subsequent Summerslam-aligned Takeover Brooklyn card seem even more special by comparison? In many ways Brooklyn is NXT's Wrestlemania.


----------



## Alright_Mate

On paper the card looks underwhelming in parts but I think the build has made up for it, they've put plenty of effort in over their most recent episodes and I'm pretty hype for everything on the card.

Black vs Sullivan looks very underwhelming to the casual viewer; however their segment the other week was perfect and it made me care a little bit more. This is no doubt a filler feud, that's what it feels like anyway but this is a big chance for Lars Sullivan, this could well be his big breakout and he may surprise us.

Baszler vs Cross - There could've been a few better match ups than this one but I'm really liking the story being told here. It's a match that we haven't experienced with Shayna before, Nikki being the crazy one with no fear, deep down you could tell with the character work from this weeks episode, Shayna is the one who has fear this time around. It's an interesting dynamic, I'm not sure their styles will mesh but it all depends on how this match is booked.

Gargano vs Ciampa will either disappoint or it will be one of the best matches of the year. It's a stipulation I've never been keen on, this match needs an array of weapons though, your basic chair, kendo stick and table spots won't cut it. They need to beat the shit out of each other here, blood will help. Ciampa busting Gargano open this time around would make great storytelling.

Dream vs Ricochet is a match I think everyone is looking forward to, this match should be super fun.

Undisputed vs Lorcan/Burch if given the time has the potential to be amazing, four guys who hit hard and will beat the crap out of each other, it's an exciting prospect.

Card could be better but it could be worse, some matches are definitely going to be a fun ride though.



Crasp said:


> I wonder if one aspect of this card being a little pedestrian is that they feel the need to leave themselves some space in order to make the subsequent Summerslam-aligned Takeover Brooklyn card seem even more special by comparison? In many ways Brooklyn is NXT's Wrestlemania.


It was exactly the same last year, this Takeover always feels like a filler, last year it happened on Backlash weekend, to me it's always been the least important Takeover, the fifth in line behind the big four.

Luckily last year the show was made with the Dunne vs Bate classic and the heel turn of Ciampa. For the other title matches though we got Roode vs Itami and Asuka vs Cross vs Riott, both matches were predictable, both matches had a filler feel to them.

Things picked up and went big for Summerslam weekend and I think it will be the same case here.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, it's a lackluster card by TakeOver standards, but it's still a TakeOver and it will be light years better than MITB, which I really have little interest in.

Black vs. Sullivan isn't the feud I would have chosen, but the two of them should be able to have a good match. It will be weird seeing Black so outmatched and the match will probably be designed to put the Black Mass over as a foolproof one hit kill.

Would've rather had Dakota vs. Shayna, but Shayna vs. Nikki should be an interesting clash of gimmicks and styles. Obviously Shayna is winning this but how she wins is going to be the interesting part of the match since her usual stuff won't work on Nikki. Nikki is too crazy.

Gargano vs. Ciampa...we'll see what happens. This one really feels like a filler match and it will be very hard for them to equal what they did in New Orleans, but it should still be very good. I'm sure there will be some kind of major plot twist.

Ricochet vs. Velveteen Dream. :mark :mark :mark This is going to be one of the best matches of the year.

TUE vs. Orcan/Burch. Obvious filler, but the match itself should still deliver.


----------



## elealfonso

Interesting card

In fact all matches feel fresh and there is two matches that could be an intant classic (Dream-Ricochet and Gargano-Ciampa) and both matches have it`s own characteristics. While the Dream-Ricochet is all about the personalities and the deep respect of each other that would be and big spectacle, the Gargano-Ciampa feud has evolved in level of hate, so their match would be diferent at the long and emotional New Orleans perfomance.

The rest of the card feels like a experiment booking but nothing wrong with that.
I`m sooo excited for the Tag match, is the classic underdog story (I feel something similar with Orcan and Burch like the DIY vs Revival feud in 2016 where DIY become the favorites of the fans)
The Baszler vs Cross feud hasn`t had barely grownt so I imagine this match will be just a step for a big match at the next events and regarding Lars Sullivan as a challenger, well, i have not problem with that despide he`s still green as fuck but it will be a big test for him where it will look if he deserve big oportunities in the future. 12 minutes with a struggle-fest may be fun.


----------



## Erik.

In for Dream/Ricochet.

:mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm looking forward to every match. Honestly feel kairi v evans 3 could have made the card, but I feel it's stacked as is.


Will it not be quarterly takeovers anymore? This is the 3rd of the year, and likely summerslam then survivor series. It's looking like 5. I am by no means complaining.


----------



## zrc

There were 5 last year.


cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I'm looking forward to every match. Honestly feel kairi v evans 3 could have made the card, but I feel it's stacked as is.
> 
> 
> Will it not be quarterly takeovers anymore? This is the 3rd of the year, and likely summerslam then survivor series. It's looking like 5. I am by no means complaining.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

Looking forward to another Takeover. I'm sure it's going to deliver.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I know a lot of people won't agree with me, and that is fine, but I have felt like this TakeOver has had some of the worst build out of any of them but I still remain intrigued, anyway. In the modern WWE landscape where every PPV outside of the Big Four feels like just another episode of Raw or SmackDown, I commend NXT for always making every TakeOver feel like a big deal, not just another episode of the weekly to be retconned when it is inconvenient. 

In terms of the card, I am intrigued to see where Ciampa/Gargano goes, I am worried that the build has set them up to fail but I still hold out hope. My biggest criticism with their last TakeOver match is there was too much wrestling, not enough violence. For me, any way. I get all the little details and call backs threaded through the match but with the build and stipulation I felt like the match should have been more than it was. After the brutal Gargano Escape on this week's NXT, I am holding out that this TakeOver delivers the right quantity of violence to match the tone of the story. Maybe they held back at the last TakeOver on purpose.

Dream/Ricochet is probably the most intriguing match on the whole card for me and I think this could end up being great. Dream comes on leaps and bounds every time we see him in the ring and Ricochet's psychology is often slept on because of his flips, but it is the combination of Ricochet's storytelling and athletic abilities that could give a great platform for Dream to really bounce off of and make this into an epic. 

I also feel like the Tag Title match could be a sleeper hit if they get all the shenans out of the way in the run up and just let these guys have a clean match from start to finish at TakeOver.


----------



## Jbardo

Never been a takeover less than good and most are great, this will be no different.


----------



## SkyBlueAkira

Apart from the Ricochet & Dream feud, the build up to this Takeover hasn't been stellar but I'm sure it'll deliver like always. Ricochet/Dream will be great I'm sure, easily my most anticipated match-up.

I wonder just how far they'll go in this Gargano/Ciampa Street Fight :hmmm

Aleister/Lars is the least interesting match on the card for me by far, I love Aleister but Lars I'm... not sold on to say the least.


----------



## Alco

Sullivan to me, is the ideal opponent for Black to legitimize his title run, which hasn't exactly been spectacular. I'm hoping Black's next opponent is Ciampa, but I wouldn't be surprised if this Ciampa/Gargano feud doesn't end this Saturday. 

Dream/Ricochet should be nothing short of amazing. Ricochet is one of my favorite things about NXT (not a longtime viewer, mind you) and I hope he has a standout performance against the Dream.

For Ciampa/Gargano I do hope they won't have Candice turn on Gargano. Don't be another regular ol' WWE, please.


----------



## ellthom

Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa, Ricochet vs. Velveteen Dream, Shayna Baszler vs. Nikki Cross to be my MotN.

As much as the other matches don't interest me too much I am sure they'll all deliver in some way. NXT hasn't delivered a horrible show yet


----------



## zrc

Black vs Ciampa vs Gargano at Summerslam NXT Takeover please.


----------



## Jbardo

zrc said:


> Black vs Ciampa vs Gargano at Summerslam NXT Takeover please.


Yeah that’s a must.


----------



## zrc

Jbardo said:


> Yeah that’s a must.


I'd gladly watch

Black v Gargano v Ciampa

Lars vs Ricochet 

Adam Cole v Pete Dunne (winner takes all, NA and UK titles)

Undisputed vs Bate and Seven 

Shayna v Bianca v Kairi v Lacey v Cross v Dakota


----------



## ste1592

zrc said:


> Black vs Ciampa vs Gargano at Summerslam NXT Takeover please.


That would be like having Christmas in August :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

zrc said:


> Black vs Ciampa vs Gargano at Summerslam NXT Takeover please.


I thought they were headed in that direction for this Takeover. Ciampa cost Gargano his match against Aleister. And Aleister looked ready to respond to Ciampa.

I do wonder if that was on the table before they ended up doing Black vs. Lars, because that seemed to come out of nowhere in the last couple weeks.


----------



## Jedah

I think it will probably be Black vs. Ciampa. There's no way I see Johnny winning on Saturday, and Ciampa's victory will put him in title contention.

I have my Brooklyn card looking like...

Black vs. Ciampa
Shayna vs. Kairi

That's about all at this point. We'll just have to see how Saturday goes. It might even be possible for the Undisputed Era to lose the tag titles since there's no one really left for them to contend with, particularly since TM-61 turned heel. Unless they suddenly decide to put a rocket to the Street Profits. It's too soon for War Raiders. TUE can lose and regain them later.


----------



## Crasp

^ There's no way whatsoever that the Brooklyn main event will be Black Vs. Ciampa.


----------



## Jedah

Because? There's no one else for Black to face unless they want to hot shot Ricochet into title contention.


----------



## zrc

Would EC3 work as a challenger to Black? When it comes to future matches he's the one k never think of anything for.


----------



## Jedah

I doubt it, because he hasn't done anything yet, even though the feud would be fun.

EC3 might get involved with Gargano/Ciampa on Sunday though, and if he does, he'll likely face Johnny in Brooklyn.


----------



## Crasp

Jedah said:


> Because? There's no one else for Black to face unless they want to hot shot Ricochet into title contention.


Brooklyn is NXT's 'mania. Ciampa's heat is largely down to the Gargano feud. I don't believe Ciampa sans Gargano is considered a marquee star by those in charge. 

I could see Ciampa being included as part of a multi-man match, but if he's going to have a singles title match, it's only going to be against Gargano - at least as far as the near future is concerned. 

I'm not even entirely convinced that Black is going to get out of Chicago _with_ the title, although I do _expect_ him to retain.

There's also 9 weeks worth of NXT to establish a challenger for Black (or whoever is champ) before Brooklyn. That's plenty of time to tell whatever story they want to tell in the lead-up, and I fully expect Gargano to be in that match, and to win the title.


----------



## Jedah

It's a marquee match if it leads to Gargano eventually winning the title off of Ciampa. That's the only real way to conclude this feud right now. Whether it's a singles match or a triple threat, I do think Ciampa is winning the title next. He has far more than enough heat built in already.


----------



## Crasp

If Gargano isn't winning the title at Brooklyn, he isn't winning the title.


----------



## Jedah

I disagree. But we'll see.


----------



## Crasp

Yup. I definitely have no prob being wrong as I love Ciampa. But NXT seems to have its formulas and it doesn't often tend to stray too far from them.


----------



## TD Stinger

I can see where @Crasp is coming from. I don't think it's a sure thing that they see Ciampa as a top caliber, potential champion on the show.

Now they're smart enough to use what they have and make him the best heel in wrestling and get the absolute most out of this Gargano vs. Ciampa storyline. But after that I just don't know. And even if he did win the title, it would just be to drop it to Gargano.

But would they do Black vs. Ciampa as their big Title match for Brooklyn? I could see why some would be skeptical to it but remember last year they did Roode vs. McIntyre which honestly wasn't the hottest thing going either. I could still see it with Ciampa winning and Gargano playing with EC3 for a few months before going back to Gargano.

But honestly, and I don't expect it to happen, but I would love to see Dream beat Ricochet, and then go challenge Black for the title in Brooklyn, reigniting their great rivalry.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Ricochet got hurt at an NXT show in Paris. Even throwing up the X to let everyone in the back know it was real. He was helped to the back and came back out after the match and he looked fine. Hopefully it's just a knock and not something more serious.


----------



## TD Stinger

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Ricochet got hurt at an NXT show in Paris. Even throwing up the X to let everyone in the back know it was real. He was helped to the back and came back out after the match and he looked fine. Hopefully it's just a knock and not something more serious.


Triple H was on one of his conference calls and said while Ricochet did "tweak his shoulders" he'll be fine for Takeover.

Which thank God because that match has the potential to be amazing.


----------



## Jedah

What I find most perplexing is that there's usually a title change on a TakeOver, but all three champions look pretty safe to retain. I would have said the NXT title was the likeliest to change (even if it still looked unlikely) but after that big of a beatdown by Sullivan on Black that looks gone now. I know NXT isn't as formulaic about this as the main roster, but the story they're telling is clearly centered on the Black Mass.

Might the tag titles change to give the Undisputed Era an obstacle to overcome? They've been on top for a very long time now.

Of course, last year's post-Mania TakeOver had all three champions retain, so the title change rule isn't set in stone.


----------



## zrc

Jedah said:


> What I find most perplexing is that there's usually a title change on a TakeOver, but all three champions look pretty safe to retain. I would have said the NXT title was the likeliest to change (even if it still looked unlikely) but after that big of a beatdown by Sullivan on Black that looks gone now. I know NXT isn't as formulaic about this as the main roster, but the story they're telling is clearly centered on the Black Mass.
> 
> Might the tag titles change to give the Undisputed Era an obstacle to overcome? They've been on top for a very long time now.
> 
> Of course, last year's post-Mania TakeOver had all three champions retain, so the title change rule isn't set in stone.


Well Danny Burch has a full-time NXT contract now. And a title win for.him and Lorcan would be amazing.


----------



## december_blue

Mauro won't be calling Takeover Chicago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007277205586468864


----------



## Crasp

Aw. Oh well.


----------



## MC

Thank god, he is pretty awful. So obnoxious and actually takes away from the match. His commentary for the Gargano and Ciampa/Almas matches were atrocious and almost parody like.


----------



## december_blue

I'm pretty excited to hear how Vic Joseph will do. I think he's pretty solid on 205 Live.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Well that sucks, Mauro brings more excitement to the matches and actually calls the moves. Percy is horrible. Idk why he's even there.


----------



## Erik.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like Mauro so his absence will suck. Thankfully the matches are still going to be very good.


----------



## Mango13

december_blue said:


> Mauro won't be calling Takeover Chicago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007277205586468864


Well that sucks.


----------



## Even Flow

I like Mauro on NXT, so him missing Takeover is a blow. Not a fan of Vic Joseph either. Don't see why they couldn't have used Tom Phillips instead..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007734791729532928
:mark:


----------



## Flawlessstuff




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very excited for the best WWE produced ppv of the weekend. :mark


----------



## FITZ

If they keep Black/Lars and Baszler/Cross short wild fights this could be a great show. Just don't give those matches 20+ minutes. Lars seems awesome in short matches. Just let him and Black go all out for a short period of time and I think you get a great match. Just don't go for the epic, let the other matches on the card do that. Same with Baszler/Cross if they keep it a wild, fast paced, and short fight I think it delivers.


----------



## MC

You just know Ciampa and Gagrano are going to try and copy their last match and try to have an epic again. 

As long as they don't go 40 minutes again and keep the awful drama they have out of this match, this should be fine.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Weak card.


----------



## TD Stinger

I just hope we see a certain someone in the crowd tonight. Someone that will make the crowd, you know, bask in their glory........










Remember our bet @MarkyWhipwreck?


----------



## Erik.

Lars and Dream wins plz.


----------



## zrc

Erik. said:


> Lars and Dream wins plz.


At this point I get the feeling Dream won't ever win a feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looking forward to Gargano/Ciampa. They have the best feud in WWE by miles. Hope it's epic once again. Love the drama and intensity.

:mark:


----------



## december_blue

What are the chances Candice turns on Gargano tonight?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> I just hope we see a certain someone in the crowd tonight. Someone that will make the crowd, you know, bask in their glory........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember our bet @MarkyWhipwreck?


Oh I remember buddy.












december_blue said:


> What are the chances Candice turns on Gargano tonight?


I'm thinking EC3 costs Johnny the match, continuity from Gargano interupting EC3's match with Aichner 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TD Stinger

december_blue said:


> What are the chances Candice turns on Gargano tonight?


I think she'll show up, but I think she'll try to help Johnny. Maybe even do a big high spot on Ciampa.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh I remember buddy.


----------



## FITZ

TD Stinger said:


> I just hope we see a certain someone in the crowd tonight. Someone that will make the crowd, you know, bask in their glory........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember our bet @MarkyWhipwreck?


I'm always impressed at how unoriginal NXT is with new wrestlers. 

1. Wear a suit 
2. Sit in the front row 
3. Smile and waive to the crowd 

It's like the least interesting way to do things.


----------



## TD Stinger

FITZ said:


> I'm always impressed at how unoriginal NXT is with new wrestlers.
> 
> 1. Wear a suit
> 2. Sit in the front row
> 3. Smile and waive to the crowd
> 
> It's like the least interesting way to do things.


Eh, it's become a bit of a formula for them but it's something that generates buzz and get's people talking. And given NXT's track record, I can't say it's a bad thing.

Every now and again they should do something different, like with Cole and Nakamura, but it's fine by me.


----------



## Even Flow

december_blue said:


> What are the chances Candice turns on Gargano tonight?


Don't see it happening tbh.

I'd be shocked if it did. I could possibly see Ciampa winning thanks to outside interference. Either a debutant or someone who is already on the roster.

BTW, TUE are taking over NXT's Instagram all of today. Here's the first vid


----------



## Jedah

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, it's become a bit of a formula for them but it's something that generates buzz and get's people talking. And given NXT's track record, I can't say it's a bad thing.
> 
> Every now and again they should do something different, like with Cole and Nakamura, but it's fine by me.


Yeah, it draws attention.

Too bad we won't see Io tonight, but I have a feeling she's going to make a much bigger splash when she first shows up. She might well beat the shit out of Kairi after she wins the title in Brooklyn.


----------



## Crasp

I don't know if I see Candice turning on Gargano, however I _can_ see Johnny losing due to being concerned for Candice's safety. Gargano would be essentially put in a position where he can either sacrifice Candice in order to end Ciampa, or seemingly accept defeat.


----------



## zrc

Another takeover where none of the matches interest me in the slightest. Build has been garbage too. 

I still stand that the golden days of NXT are dead. Though I'm sure the match quality will be above MITB tomorrow, but that's not exactly saying much.


----------



## MC

Honestly, it will be the most dumbest thing ever if Candice turns on Gargano.


----------



## Crasp

zrc said:


> I still stand that the golden days of NXT are dead.


I don't even think that's a particularly contentious statement. NXT these days seemingly exists in a state where there is no overcoming of odds or achieving the dream. Champions are perhaps more hand-picked than ever. Certain wrestlers with established outside cred are placed in significant positions to placate/distract the fans. Captivating stories manage to exist at the fringes of the product, but can never have satisfying resolutions as the prominent titles are indefinitely promised to the chosen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Honestly, I'm fine with either Gargano or Ciampa winning. The match should be damn good.


----------



## RKing85

just not feeling this NXT card outside of Gargano/Ciampa. I'm sure it will still be a really good show, but I am not overly excited.


----------



## Alright_Mate

zrc said:


> Build has been garbage too.


:confused


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I just can't get myself excited for Takeover with no Adam Cole match on the card.


----------



## Switchblade Club

It's funny how some people actually think this card and the buildup has been good :lmao :lmao


----------



## validreasoning

This is the Golden era of nxt and has been since 2014. When the brand consistently puts on takeovers that are viewed as average or poorly received over an extended period of 9-18 months then fair enough you can describe the magic as being gone.

But Takeovers New Orleans, Philly, Houston were all great and arguably three of the best shows ever by nxt.


----------



## Cringe

I wonder if Sullivan will win the NXT Title ?


----------



## zrc

validreasoning said:


> This is the Golden era of nxt and has been since 2014. When the brand consistently puts on takeovers that are viewed as average or poorly received over an extended period of 9-18 months then fair enough you can describe the magic as being gone.
> 
> But Takeovers New Orleans, Philly, Houston were all great and arguably three of the best shows ever by nxt.


Shame the weekly programming is hit and miss. NXT is judged on all programming, not just a show they do 5 times a year.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Cringe said:


> I wonder if Sullivan will win the NXT Title ?


Lets hope not, that would be horrible.


----------



## TD Stinger

Switchblade Club said:


> It's funny how some people actually think this card and the buildup has been good :lmao :lmao


Yes forgive people for thinking a card that has Gargano vs. Ciampa II and Ricochet vs. Velveteen are good matches with good build. And forgive them for thinking that even matches like Black vs. Lars or the rest of the undercard could very good as well.

Because, ya know, it's NXT. Are we really doing this again? We do this every time there feels like a suspect Takeover card (and by suspect I mean one that only looks "really good" as opposed to "amazing" on paper) and yet by the end we all come out of it celebrating the great show. It'll be no different tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club

TD Stinger said:


> Yes forgive people for thinking a card that has Gargano vs. Ciampa II and Ricochet vs. Velveteen are good matches with good build. And forgive them for thinking that even matches like Black vs. Lars or the rest of the undercard could very good as well.
> 
> Because, ya know, it's NXT. Are we really doing this again? We do this every time there feels like a suspect Takeover card (and by suspect I mean one that only looks "really good" as opposed to "amazing" on paper) and yet by the end we all come out of it celebrating the great show. It'll be no different tonight.


Takeovers are always good shows but you have to admit this is one of the weakest Takeover cards in recent memory.

The buildup hasn't been that great outside of Gargano vs Ciampa lol


----------



## ellthom

Switchblade Club said:


> It's funny how some people actually think this card and the buildup has been good :lmao :lmao


Oh I agree, the only match that has had a good build is the Velventeen Dream/Ricochet and Ciampa/Gargano feuds. 

But something I have learn about NxT, their builds are not always entirely that good but they never disappoint when it gets down to the matches.

Unfortunately they gotta follow the last NxT TakeOver which is going to be hard


----------



## Jess91

unpopular opinion maybe but im literally tuning in for nikki cross, i love that crazy chick.


oh and the dream v ricochet got me excited too.


----------



## validreasoning

zrc said:


> Shame the weekly programming is hit and miss. NXT is judged on all programming, not just a show they do 5 times a year.


Weekly tv was never the reason why the explosion in popularity of nxt happened though. It's always been to introduce talent to the audience and establish them. Nxt weekly tv since 2012 has been presented more like a southern territorial tv than raw or nitro at their peaks were. Most of the major angles like Neville turning, Zayns continued failing to win, Owens debut and turn took place at the Takeovers not on weekly tv post 2013.

In saying that I feel the weekly tv has been quite strong lately. It's extremely difficult to lose a bunch of your top guys at the same time in April and try to fill those spots before the next major show in June but for the most part they have done a good job.

They managed to establish half a dozen women in 2 months to a point people are questioning why two are three are not on the card tonight.

Gargano and ciampa storyline is still the arguably the most heated in pro wrestling right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Switchblade Club said:


> Takeovers are always good shows but you have to admit this is one of the weakest Takeover cards in recent memory.
> 
> The buildup hasn't been that great outside of Gargano vs Ciampa lol


Dream vs. Ricochet has had a great build. The tag match has a solid build. The women's match hasn't long to build but it transitioned seamlessly from one feud to another. The only that hasn't been build up long enough is the NXT Title match.

But the beauty of it is is that it's 5 matches. If you have 2 of those 5 that can steal the show and the other matches do their part, that's all you need for a great show.


----------



## zrc

Then tomorrow we'll have 10 matches where if only 4 don't suck, everyone will still shit on it.


----------



## FITZ

zrc said:


> validreasoning said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Golden era of nxt and has been since 2014. When the brand consistently puts on takeovers that are viewed as average or poorly received over an extended period of 9-18 months then fair enough you can describe the magic as being gone.
> 
> But Takeovers New Orleans, Philly, Houston were all great and arguably three of the best shows ever by nxt.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame the weekly programming is hit and miss. NXT is judged on all programming, not just a show they do 5 times a year.
Click to expand...

I’ve never watched a weekly episode of NXT. Big fan of the Takeovers though. I feel that they’ve been consistently really good for a long time. They just don’t have as much hype as they used to.


----------



## Jbardo

Adam Cole and EC3 will be on the pre show panel, should be fun.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Jbardo said:


> Adam Cole and EC3 will be on the pre show panel, should be fun.


When does the pre show start ?


----------



## Jbardo

Switchblade Club said:


> Jbardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Cole and EC3 will be on the pre show panel, should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> When does the pre show start ?
Click to expand...

2 hours and 12 minutes time.


----------



## Crasp

zrc said:


> Then tomorrow we'll have 10 matches where if only 4 don't suck, everyone will still shit on it.


If as many as 4/10 don't suck tomorow, it'll potentially be up for WWE main roster PPV of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008107712599744513
:mark:


----------



## Crasp

ROLLINS said:


> :mark:


I agree with this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Announce Adam Cole has an open challenge during the preshow :fingerscrossed


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Announce Adam Cole has an open challenge during the preshow :fingerscrossed


Keith Lee answers it and squashes him :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Keith Lee answers it and squashes him :grin2:


And I thought you were my bestfriend dammit :lol


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And I thought you were my bestfriend dammit :lol


It's for his own sake lol. I saw this video of WALTER and I am afraid that Cole is getting his chest cave in

https://streamable.com/3w04k


----------



## Mango13

Switchblade Club said:


> When does the pre show start ?


7:30PM EST


----------



## Crasp

The killer is that Adam Cole Vs. _someone_ *is* probably going to happen tonight, but saved for Wednesday's NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> It's for his own sake lol. I saw this video of WALTER and I am afraid that Cole is getting his chest cave in
> 
> https://streamable.com/3w04k


If Cole can survive this then he's got at least a 50% chance of surviving WALTER's chops :lol


----------



## MC

Keith Lee in the crowd tonight, maybe? :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crasp said:


> The killer is that Adam Cole Vs. _someone_ *is* probably going to happen tonight, but saved for Wednesday's NXT.


That thought popped in my head too but wouldn't they have announced that before hand? I know they announced Bianca Belair v. Dakota Kai for Wednesday.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That thought popped in my head too but wouldn't they have announced that before hand? I know they announced Bianca Belair v. Dakota Kai for Wednesday.


They also announced War Raiders vs TM61 for next week, so if Cole is getting a match it will be at the next tapings, they usually only do 2 matches at the pre-show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> They also announced War Raiders vs TM61 for next week, so if Cole is getting a match it will be at the next tapings, they usually only do 2 matches at the pre-show.


Yeah, I'm hoping he gets another defense at the tapings. He defends the title in the UK tuesday that'll air on the 26th so that's a plus too.


----------



## december_blue

I'm just so happy that Oney Lorcan is finally getting to wrestle on a Takeover. He's just so good.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If Cole can survive this then he's got at least a 50% chance of surviving WALTER's chops :lol


Ah.....God......why?



MC 16 said:


> Keith Lee in the crowd tonight, maybe? :mark


Please! :mark



As far as Cole goes, it won't shock me if he has an impromptu match with someone tonight. I don't know if Dunne is back in the UK but you could even have a match made them between them after the TUE vs. Lorcan & Burch match if a brawl breaks out.


----------



## the_hound

roll on tonight, i cannot freaking wait for this


----------



## Mango13

Pre Show starting, I always get so hyped for these Takeover shows, they got the feeling that old ppv's during the Attitude Era had.


----------



## Crasp

Le pre show! Who's hyped for the least hyped Takeover in a long long time!? I am! I think.

*edit* YES! THIS GUY'S BACK!!! Pat!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Who's this NFL player guy? And why does he think he can talk about wrestling? :lol


----------



## the_hound

yeasssss hes back 

oh carusso mmmmm


----------



## Mango13

Charly wens3


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh great Pat McAfee is back :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger

Charly Caruso looking FINE!


----------



## the_hound

pat mcafee yasssss this guy is awesome


----------



## Mango13

They really should just stop doing Extreme Rules PPV's last time there was like 6 regular matches and one Extreme Rules match. Every match on the card should involve some sort of weapon.


----------



## Crasp

The pre-show is worth it for Pat alone.

They should have stuck him on the announce team to fill in for Mauro instead of the other guy they chose.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> The pre-show is worth it for Pat alone.
> 
> They should have stuck him on the announce team to fill in for Mauro instead of the other guy they chose.


Just waiting for the eventual Pat McAfee vs. Adam Cole showdown. Maybe it will dissolve into a slap fight.


----------



## Mango13

EC3 Joining the panel :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

"A big brain" have you looked inside it then Pat McAfee?

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Crasp

He has a tattoo on his kneecap.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Who is this Barron Blade looking motherfucker on the panel?


----------



## Mox Girl

Dakota's only use for this PPV is showing Shayna beating her up


----------



## Mango13

The website has been going down more then a hooker on prom night lately. 2nd time in like 5 minutes I've gotten an Internal Server Error message.


----------



## Whoanma

There’s no way Nikki is winning, but I wish...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mango13 said:


> The website has been going down more then a hooker on prom night lately. 2nd time in like 5 minutes I've gotten an Internal Server Error message.


Same.


----------



## the_hound

ahahahahaha that was hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger

"The Scottish Looney Toon!"

:lol


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Who is this Barron Blade looking motherfucker on the panel?


Pat. His gimmick is that he's a douche and I love him.


----------



## Mox Girl

One smart dude behind the panel there wearing an Ambrose shirt, good man :lol


----------



## Mango13

Whose number 1? "Drake the ref" LMAO


----------



## the_hound

sam and i where talking in the shower earlier on

hahaha


----------



## Derek30

McAfee is pure entertainment I love it!

EC3 plays the cocky douchebag perfectly

Sent from my N880-E2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

These database errors are so annoying!!


----------



## MC

This pre-show panel are killing me. The actual show can't come faster.


----------



## the_hound

yasss its pat and cole time


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Nice jorts, dork" :lol 

Cole = GOAT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Derek30

Gargano/Ciampa likely going on last?

Sent from my N880-E2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

These forum errors are seriously impeeding my attempts at making witty comments.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

These servers suck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Most ready fof the show. :mark 

PS FUCK THESE SERVERS!:cuss:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Crasp said:


> Pat. His gimmick is that he's a douche and I love him.


Its been months since I've watched a pre show, how long has he been around? Does he do the main roster too? Is he like Rosenberg and Roberts, should I know him from somewhere?


----------



## Mango13

This video package :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008136457368698880


----------



## Erik.

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Its been months since I've watched a pre show, how long has he been around? Does he do the main roster too? Is he like Rosenberg and Roberts, should I know him from somewhere?


I'm the same as you - I think he just does NXT.

He's an ex-hand egg player.


----------



## Mango13

It's time :mark:


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The "Adam Cole BAYBAY" just gets louder and louder every Takeover.


----------



## Mordecay

Roddy still has the personality of a vegetable


----------



## Switchblade Club

UE :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oney time :mark:

These guys need 10-15 mins just stiffening the hell out of each other.


----------



## Mainboy

Really hope WWE don't ruin Adam Cole when he comes onto the main roster.


----------



## Mango13

These website issues are starting to piss me off.


----------



## Mox Girl

It's so weird, when the servers die, I feel lost without the thread to chat on :lol


----------



## Mordecay

I like these guys, but they are not even over in Chicago,that's bad


----------



## Buhalovski

I wish the UE guys especially Adam could be that over in the MR...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is this server issue ever going to be fixed? Going on for days now.


----------



## Mox Girl

How did the ticket sales end up going? The crowd sounds loud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Undisputed are over as fuck. :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer

Still wish that this was a six-man tag including Cole and Dunne...


----------



## Crasp

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Its been months since I've watched a pre show, how long has he been around? Does he do the main roster too? Is he like Rosenberg and Roberts, should I know him from somewhere?


As far as I can tell it's only his second time on. I doubt they'd have him do a main roster preshow. There's not really any reason you should know him. He is a former football player and is freinds with some folks in the right places I guess. He's great though. A quote-machine.


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't been keeping up with NXT, why isn't Adam Cole defending his title?


----------



## Malakai

Tsvetoslava said:


> I wish the UE guys especially Adam could be that over in the MR...


i wish anybody could be that over in the MR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'd prefer the over team wins this one.


----------



## Switchblade Club

No way they would have Undisputed lose right now


----------



## Malakai

Burch and Lorcan need a team name. 1-2 Punch maybe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

These guys are going at a pretty crazy pace.


----------



## MC

UDE very over with the crowd. Shame about Oney and Burch though. Both teams are great though.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Lorcan and Burch are boring as fuck


----------



## Malakai

Burch got some color


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

O'Reilly is awesome. Loved his Shibata matches.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fourth Gun!


----------



## Derek30

Oney and Danny getting over with their ring work

Sent from my N880-E2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibil13

Lorcan is so intense. Love it.


----------



## Crasp

Oney rules.


----------



## Malakai

Derek30 said:


> Oney and Danny getting over with their ring work
> 
> Sent from my N880-E2 using Tapatalk


have they not always had great ring work?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is a great match.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Drink every time Percy Watson actually says something on commentary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Oney was looking great in that sequence.


----------



## Erik.

What a needlessly dangerous bump.


----------



## Dibil13

Brutal bump.


----------



## I am the Storm

That apron bump was fucking brutal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Apron bump was insane.


----------



## Crasp

Amazing bump by Oney.

Oney Rules.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Man this is a fun match


----------



## Malakai

the side of the ring is no longer the hardest part of the ring. Oney is for taking that bump


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

These guys are going at an unstoppable pace. Non-stop action.


----------



## Mordecay

The SHibata PK :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hope Lorcan's okay.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Okay this match is insane.

Crazy good.


----------



## Crasp

THE MAN said:


> Hope Lorcan's okay.


Looked like a clean safe bump.





Man I'd love to see an Oney-Kyle ironman match.


----------



## Malakai

Fish interference?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This match needs some rest holds.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ref got "bullsh*t" chants for Adam being thrown out that's how over he is.


----------



## Mox Girl

That has to be the first time ever I've seen a ref get booed for kicking someone out of the arena :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This crowd is fucking AMPED.


----------



## Mango13

THE MAN said:


> This match needs some rest holds.


Why Roman Reigns isn't in the ring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a counter. Holy shit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Brilliant f*cking spot! :mark:


----------



## MC

Oney taking mad bumps this match. The entire match has been really good.


----------



## Mordecay

This is a great match


----------



## Alright_Mate

ONEY FUCKING LORCAN!!!


----------



## Dibil13

This is fantastic.


----------



## Switchblade Club

HOLY FUCK

Best tag match I've seen this year


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loving this match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Great match!


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap I shouldn't really be surprised, it's a fucking TakeOver match :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fucking GREAT match. Don't care what any geek here says.

The entire crowd sounded like they were on cocaine from start to finish.

:trips8


----------



## Erik.

Highly enjoyable opener!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Holy sh*t, what a tag match!!


----------



## Mango13

What a match :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

Fun match. Insane pace. Was actually rooting for the challengers, but fun, nonetheless.


----------



## Whoanma

What a way to start. That was great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:The way Lorcan and Burch went from zero reaction to this is amazing. :banderas


----------



## Crasp

Oney still rules.


----------



## I AM Glacier

That was one of the better tag matches I've seen in some time. That was great.


----------



## TD Stinger

And now for my in depth thoughts:

That match was fucking awesome!

And Oney is the man!


----------



## Mordecay

That was the best tag team match I've seen this year in WWE, maybe even everywhere


----------



## Badshah e Hind

What a match..main roster is so trash compared to NXT

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that was a killer opener


----------



## Switchblade Club

ROLLINS said:


> Fucking GREAT match. Don't care what any geek here says.
> 
> The entire crowd sounded like they were on cocaine from start to finish.
> 
> :trips8


Didn't see anyone on here saying otherwise lol


----------



## december_blue

One of the best tag matches I've watched in a while. Can we get more TUE vs. Burch & Lorcan matches, please?


----------



## Mox Girl

Love how the crowd went from booing them to cheering them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That might be one of the best WWE tag matches ever. At least from what I've seen and I've been watching since '90.


----------



## Devatron215

Imagine WWE without NXT? Lol


----------



## KITD

I actually fell for a couple of false finishes. Welcomed change.


----------



## AngryConsumer

NXT TakeOver couldn't have started off any better! 

Great f*cking opener! :mark:


----------



## december_blue

TD Stinger said:


> And now for my in depth thoughts:
> 
> That match was fucking awesome!
> 
> And Oney is the man!


Oney Rules!


----------



## the_hound

there is no words to describe what i just seen, this brand puts the main brands to shame just fucking wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Switchblade Club said:


> Didn't see anyone on here saying otherwise lol


I know. I was just waiting for some contrarian geek to try it, though.


----------



## safc-scotty

Fucking great opener :mark:

Think the UE should start being positioned against heels (they can still act the same and do what got them this over in the first place) - counterproductive having a 'heel' team get such amazing reactions.


----------



## Erik.

Lars is a monster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Already better than anything at MITB.


----------



## Mango13

Devatron215 said:


> Imagine WWE without NXT? Lol


I don't think id watch anymore, as it is now I barely watch the weekly programming.


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha Kairi is so cute :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ricochet gonna try to carry Dream to a good match. If anyone can do it it's him. Ricochet is awesome.


----------



## AngryConsumer

So ready for this match! 

Here's your match of the weekend for WWE. :mark:


----------



## Buhalovski

Every TakeOver feels like a little Wrestlemania, amazing job so far


----------



## Switchblade Club

It's just fucked to think how boring the main roster tag matches are :lmao :lmao


----------



## Erik.

DREAM TIME :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Wow ok, straight to Ricochet/Dream huh?


----------



## MC

Very, very good opener to kick off the night. Loved what they did throughout the match. Never a dull moment. Great stuff.


Dream vs Ricochet next :bjpenn


----------



## Mango13

Match of the night coming up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

MOTY contender on deck


----------



## I AM Glacier

I was going to say "good luck following that match" .... then it's Ricochet vs Dream, so ... it can probably follow that.


----------



## sailord

Dream vs ricochet should be really good. Can't wait


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Velveteen vs Ricochet. :trips8


----------



## HiddenViolence

Really good match to kick this off. A tad fast paced for me personally, a lot of the big spots didn't have enough space between them. Still very entertaining.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That match was everything I wanted, four guys beating the shit out of each other for about 15 mins.

Oney Lorcan is fucking incredible, great opener.


----------



## Mordecay

The women are so fucked having to follow those 2 matches


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Turned off the Jay-Z album for this, I'm ready :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

The Velveteen Dream!:mark:


----------



## Whoanma

Hogateen Dream.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He's dressed like Hogan. WTF?


----------



## Mox Girl

Velveteen out here looking like Hogan :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tear this freaking house down!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark


----------



## Erik.

Dream oozes star.


----------



## Natecore

Wrestle Boys Tag Team vs Wrestle Boys Tag Team

*******1/4


----------



## the_hound

OH MY FUCKING GODDDDDDD


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> The women are so fucked having to follow those 2 matches


Story of almost every women's championship match for years now:lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

I popped for him coming out looking like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## AngryConsumer

DREAM MANIA! :mark :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

And now Dream vs. Ricochet? Dear Lord help us.

Dream is impersonating Hogan? That's hilarious on so many levels, lol. And he's wearing Prince Puma colors too. I fucking love Dream.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Velveteen Dreamania running wild.....brother!


----------



## I am the Storm

The Hogan tribute.roud


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dream is fucking awesome :lol


----------



## Malakai

that outfit ??? fucking yes


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, imitating the Hulkster


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

About time Hulk became integrated. :hogan


----------



## Crasp

LMAO Dream's gear tonight.


----------



## Mango13

Ricochets theme is fire.


----------



## AngryConsumer

If Dream hulks up in this match, I'm done! :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Not sure if Ricochet or Tanahashi :hmm


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Ricochet's entrance theme!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ric.

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Are they trying to make this like Rock v. Hogan?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus Christ, their doing the WM 18 staredown.

Please don't tell me Ricochet is gonna start doing The Rock's moves like he used to do in PWG. If you know Ricochet, there's nothing he wants more in this world than to be The Rock. People's Moonsault coming up!


----------



## Malakai

Are those supposed to be Prince Puma pants?


----------



## Devatron215

The black hogan brother!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dream has the IT Factor. roud


----------



## The XL 2

Dream is so ahead of everyone else that it's not even funny. He gets it.


----------



## FITZ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Not sure if Ricochet or Tanahashi :hmm


I couldn't place why that vest seemed familiar.

The first time I saw Ricochet wrestle he looked like this:










About as dramatic of transformation as you're going to get.


----------



## I AM Glacier

If Dream Hulks Up I'm going to lose my mind.


----------



## Black Metal

Devatron215 said:


> The black hogan brother!


Memories of Black Machismo.


----------



## Devatron215

Who else is worried about dream getting called up


----------



## Erik.

The XL 2 said:


> Dream is so ahead of everyone else that it's not even funny. He gets it.


Only one in NXT who has potential to be a true megastar, in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is there a reason why he's acting like Hogan tonight? Did I miss something in the build; or is it just something completely random?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RIC is amazing. One of the most blessed and talented people I've ever seen. No one can move like this guy.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ricochet is so smooth, it's a joy to watch. Plus he has amazing abs :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Already had more fun on this show than the last month of RAW and Smackdown combined.


----------



## Dibil13

Devatron215 said:


> Who else is worried about dream getting called up


Everyone.


----------



## CoverD

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ricochet is so smooth, it's a joy to watch. Plus he has amazing abs :lol


Hopefully when he gets called up, he's not shoved onto 205 Live.

I think he and Rollins or Balor could tear the house down.


----------



## Desecrated

Velveteen Dream moves in slow motion. Like a clumsy comic villain. Ooft.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dream has so much charisma, what a star.


----------



## Whoanma

THE MAN said:


> Already had more fun on this show than the last month of RAW and Smackdown combined.


Which is not too difficult...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hey! Dream did a FLIP! Hypocrite..


----------



## Erik.

Patrick is 22 :lol

Please don't ruin him.


----------



## Mango13

CoverD said:


> Hopefully when he gets called up, he's not shoved onto 205 Live.


This is exactly what i'm afraid of, hes to talented to be wasted in that failed division.


----------



## the_hound

i'm loving this match thus far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is alright, but nothing special up to this point, tbh.

Ric needs to go on offense to pick this shit up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dream can fly. :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

I have no qualms if this ends up being the NXT tribute to Hogan/Rock.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Match isn't doing it for me so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ricochet picking this shit up.

:mark:

That's what he does.


----------



## Switchblade Club

This match is slow so far


----------



## CoverD

Its really sad when I can't think of a single MitB match that I'd rather watch than any of the matches on this card tonight.

...yes, ANY of the matches.


----------



## Mox Girl

One of the commentators just said "the match is pickening up" :lol Pickening is not a word.


----------



## Erik.

Needs more flipz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

About time Ric showed up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ric popping the crowd and picking up the pace.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CoverD said:


> Its really sad when I can't think of a single MitB match that I'd rather watch than any of the matches on this card tonight.
> 
> ...yes, ANY of the matches.


That's a very fair statement.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dream with the HIGH SPOT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dream is still showing some of his greeness in the ring and this has been a below average performance from Ricochet.


----------



## the_hound

HULK UP TIME


----------



## Mox Girl

Ricochet looks like he just died a little inside :lol


----------



## MC

This is a fine match so far. Nothing great. Just fine.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Dream is gassed and slowing the match down. Ricochet is carrying it, as predicted.


----------



## Switchblade Club

ROLLINS said:


> Ric popping the crowd and picking up the pace.
> 
> :mark:


Dream**


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ouch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK. Dream with another HIGH SPOT, too. :lol


----------



## CoverD

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dream is still showing some of his greeness in the ring and this has been a below average performance from Ricochet.


Not knocking either of the guys, I think they're both very good performers.

But is it possible Ricochet is working down to his opponent?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dream with that moveset.


----------



## Mango13

Jesus that hurt my back just watching it lol.


----------



## the_hound

fucking christ


----------



## Mordecay

They actually did it


----------



## Mox Girl

I have no idea why but that count seemed faster than usual or maybe it's just me :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Switchblade Club said:


> Dream**


No. I posted that when Ric was on offense and the crowd suddenly woke up, tbh.


----------



## Dibil13

Some sick bumps on this show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ricochet done near died there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CoverD said:


> Not knocking either of the guys, I think they're both very good performers.
> 
> But is it possible Ricochet is working down to his opponent?


Didn't think of that, possibly.


----------



## KITD

Ambrose Girl said:


> I have no idea why but that count seemed faster than usual or maybe it's just me :lol


It was so fast I thought for a second they were doing a countout finish


----------



## Whoanma

These two are too good for the main roster, so WWE Logic 101 dictates they’ll end up on 205 Live.


----------



## I AM Glacier

Can't think of many PPVs that opened this strong with match 1 and match 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

22 years old. The future seems bright.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Bullshit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Match has picked up, I still think expectations were much higher though.


----------



## Erik.

You'd think it'd be impossible to mess up the Dream.

Hopefully he starts winning his feuds soon though.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Fucking hell, I can't cope.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is a good match but I think the tag match is better overall so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn it. I thought Dream had won.


----------



## The XL 2

You belong in a bingo hall, lmfao


----------



## Natecore

Ricochet is so far out of Patrick Ckark’s league. 

This match stinks. Ricochet can’t carry this green wrestler.


----------



## Mango13

"You belong in a bingo hall, hot dogs and handshakes for ya" lmfao


----------



## MrJT

That was filthy!


----------



## the_hound

please hulk up PLEASE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dream with a kickout. :mark


----------



## Black Metal

VERY lengthy match.


----------



## CoverD

The XL 2 said:


> You belong in a bingo hall, lmfao


That got a legitimate laugh from me.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Dream loses again lol, dumb


----------



## MC

This is really starting to drag now. Please end this match soon.


Edit: Hey, ^^^ It happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow, I thought Dream would win. Good match. Tag match was better, IMO.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ricochet's finisher is beautiful.

And yes, that was very good but I prefer the tag match.


----------



## Erik.

They're really playing off Dream as a rookie aren't they?

Now put him in a feud he can win. Safe.


----------



## Black Metal

He was no where near that shit lmao.

Not surprised Dream lost.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Match is getting good.


----------



## the_hound

holy shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho

King Ricochet reigns supreme again. No surprise here. Dream is nowhere near on his level. And I'll add that Dream will be Tyler Breeze if he ever gets to the main roster.


----------



## Crasp

I think Lars might be winning tonight.


----------



## I AM Glacier

That was fucking nuts. 
Log out of WWE Network, nothing is beating that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

They must think Dream is like The Rock where winning matches is borderline irrelevant and he can overcome it cause this is sus


----------



## ellthom

Loved the storytelling in that match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Expectations were waaaaaay to high for that match. It was good, but not even close to being great. The tag match completely outshone it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Oh well, he lost again. Good match and second best match so far.


----------



## Taroostyles

2 great matches so far


----------



## Switchblade Club

Tag match >>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

You can't have Dream saying Indy guys belong in a bingo hall and in the very same match have Dream do multiple high spots, and even a flip to the outside of the ring. Like, come on. No consistency.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*VELVETEEN THE GAWD :bow :bow :bow

RICOCHET IN GENERAL :dead2 :sodone

No one's topping that.*


----------



## Taroostyles

That was the point, he was saying those guys are nothing special and can do anything they can do and better. 

It was good storytelling.


----------



## I am the Storm

Dream shouldn't have lost again.

Then again, wins and losses don't matter...:trolldog


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *VELVETEEN THE GAWD :bow :bow :bow
> 
> RICOCHET IN GENERAL :dead2 :sodone
> 
> No one's topping that.*


The tag match topped it :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

First two matches are def. getting a second watch from me later.


----------



## thebat2

Pack it in already Money in the Bank. It's already over.


----------



## Taroostyles

Tag match was fast paced fun. Much better story and pace in the second match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Anyone criticizing Dream/Ricochet match, I feel sorry for you lmao.

Tag match was unbeatable though, I don't see it being topped tonight.


----------



## The XL 2

Dream shouldn't be doing jobs to a guy like Ricochet.


----------



## TD Stinger

ROLLINS said:


> You can't have Dream saying Indy guys belong in a bingo hall and in the very same match have Dream do multiple high spots, and even a flip to the outside of the ring. Like, come on. No consistency.


That was the story of the match though. Dream doing everything he could to outshine Ricochet.


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't know Shayna was 37, that's relatively old for a female wrestler. She might not last that long?


----------



## Mango13

thebat2 said:


> Pack it in already Money in the Bank. It's already over.


It was over for MITB as soon as they announced there would be a Takeover the day before MITB happens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008136981317111808


----------



## the_hound

Taroostyles said:


> That was the point, he was saying those guys are nothing special and can do anything they can do and better.
> 
> It was good storytelling.


people just don't understand the point of storytelling


----------



## Alright_Mate

Had it's clunky moments but those two are absolute stars.

Two hot matches in a row, I need an inhaler.


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> I didn't know Shayna was 37, that's relatively old for a female wrestler. She might not last that long?


I kinda feel this is why they are pushing her so hard so fast, trying to get the most out of her before she hangs it up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Taroostyles said:


> That was the point, he was saying those guys are nothing special and can do anything they can do and better.
> 
> It was good storytelling.


But he doesn't...like not in the least. :lol


----------



## Dibil13

Shayna's voice is so perfect for her character. She sounds EXACTLY like someone's childhood bully:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole vs Ricochet at Brooklyn maybe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

the_hound said:


> people just don't understand the point of story telling


Sure, we do. But not when it doesn't make much sense and makes the guy look like a hypocrite.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good luck to Shayna vs. Nikki and Black vs. Lars. Gargano vs. Ciampa is the only match left that could match the 1st 2 excellent matches.

Hopefully they know that and keep it short and sweet.


----------



## Switchblade Club

ROLLINS said:


> But he doesn't...like not in the least. :lol


That's literally the whole point...he's a cocky heel who THINKS he is better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'd prefer Nikki win, but I don't think she will.


----------



## I am the Storm

Fan of both women. Hoping for a great match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole vs Ricochet at Brooklyn maybe?


Would be insanely great!


----------



## Black Metal

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole vs Ricochet at Brooklyn maybe?


I'd enjoy it.

I'd like Nikki Cross to win something of value finally but I know she'll probably lose tonight.


----------



## Erik.

Piss break time.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Not interested in this match.


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole vs Ricochet at Brooklyn maybe?


I don't want to worry anyone but I can potentially see Ricochet/Lars for the NXT title happening at Brooklyn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Switchblade Club said:


> That's literally the whole point...he's a cocky heel who THINKS he is better.


I get it. But when it's so clearly not even 1% true, eh..


----------



## CoverD

Dibil13 said:


> Shayna's voice is so perfect for her character. She sounds EXACTLY like someone's childhood bully:lol


Complete with fumbling over herself with comebacks and sometime repeating herself.


----------



## Mox Girl

I wish Dakota could get involved in this somehow


----------



## CoverD

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wish Dakota could get involved in this somehow


Should've had her as the guest ref.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crasp said:


> I don't want to worry anyone but I can potentially see Ricochet/Lars for the NXT title happening at Brooklyn.


Crasp, why do you put such bad thoughts in my brain?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Shayna is terrible. In ring and on the mic. Has not improved since I saw her yrs ago. Then again if you have any MMA training or background then HHH will love you. Nikki is far better, and should already be on the main roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I assume this is Nikki's last hurrah in NXT before getting called up. Goes out like a warrior, passing out in Shayna's finisher instead of tapping. 

And here's a weird thought that popped into my mind during the video package. What if Dakota Kai is the one who finally dethrones Baszler down the line? The scared little girl is built up to no longer fear the bully and beats Shayna for the belt. It'd be one helluva story if that's the direction things go in.


----------



## TD Stinger

Love Nikki and like the character clash.

But, still wish it was Dakota getting this spotlight.


----------



## Dibil13

This is gonna be messy.


----------



## the_hound

ROLLINS said:


> Sure, we do. But not when it doesn't make much sense and makes the guy look like a hypocrite.


did you watch any of the build up to the match, or the back n forth stuff on social media because if you did then you'd know exactly why dream did those moves, hell it was pointed out during the match with the commentators saying we've never seen dream do these type of moves before "mind games"

each to there own i suppose


----------



## Whoanma

Hoping for a swerve.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nikki is like the female Ultimate Warrior, just less crazy. :trolldog


----------



## MC

Shayna next :mark I am very confident in saying that this will be better than the last match


----------



## Mango13

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nikki is far better, and should already be on the main roster.


I was irritated she wasn't called up with Sanity, but seeing how well that has gone for the other members of Sanity im kind of glad she was kept down here for now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nikki whisper in my ear with that sexy accent. :trips8


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole vs Ricochet at Brooklyn maybe?


Ricochet doesn’t need to wrestle another stiff. 

Give him a wrestler of equal skill.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nikki is so damn good with her character. :lol


----------



## CoverD

Mango13 said:


> I was irritated she wasn't called up with Sanity, but seeing how well that has gone for the other members of Sanity im kind of glad she was kept down here for now.


Well, apparently it was because they were planning to have a Tag Team MitB match that got scrapped, and that's why you don't see AoP or Sanity right now.

They're trying to figure out what the fuck to do with them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

the_hound said:


> did you watch any of the build up to the match, or the back n forth stuff on social media because if you did then you'd know exactly why dream did those moves, hell it was pointed out during the match with the commentators saying we've never seen dream do these type of moves before "mind games"
> 
> each to there own i suppose


Yeah, I saw it. But if in his head that shit belongs in the bingo halls, then why would he lower himself to doing it? Another flaw, IMO.

Anyway, not really a big deal. It was okay for what it was, but nothing great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Natecore said:


> Ricochet doesn’t need to wrestle another stiff.
> 
> Give him a wrestler of equal skill.


Sheesh, you're pathetic.


----------



## Martins

Is it weird that I find Nikki Cross really fuckin' hot?


----------



## Black Metal

THE MAN said:


> Nikki is like the female Ultimate Warrior, just less crazy. :trolldog


For Nikki it's just an act though.


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Crasp, why do you put such bad thoughts in my brain?


Haha. Well, it's only a hunch I've had for a while. It might take a little doing now, as theoretically Black would have to somehow lose his rematch or get called up or get written off TV before Brooklyn, but I figured we might be heading towards Velveteen Vs. Black II or if Dream lost, Ricochet Vs. Lars (David vs Golliath), and well, Dream just lost.


----------



## Switchblade Club

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sheesh, you're pathetic.


He's just jealous Adam Cole is the most over wrestler in NXT :mark


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Martins said:


> Is it weird that I find Nikki Cross really fuckin' hot?


Not weird at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I concede this won't be MOTN.


----------



## Mango13

CoverD said:


> Well, apparently it was because they were planning to have a Tag Team MitB match that got scrapped, and that's why you don't see AoP or Sanity right now.
> 
> They're trying to figure out what the fuck to do with them.



If this is true (and I don't doubt it) it just goes to show how retarded WWE really is. Absolutely 0 thought and long term booking put into things.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Switchblade Club said:


> He's just jealous Adam Cole is the most over wrestler in NXT :mark


He's been like that even before Cole was in NXT, you know when he was the most over guy in ROH !


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ah here we go, Chicago being c***s.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nikki needs to mount me and ground and pound me. :banderas


----------



## CoverD

I do love Cross's unique fighting style. 

I'm not talking about the scurrying around the ring and stuff, but the way she throws her punches and attacks.


----------



## MC

Nikki's character work is top notch. She is great.


----------



## SAMCRO

So does Nikki have any moves at all other than strikes and her finisher?


----------



## TJQ

Pullin for my girl Shayna :mark: 



Martins said:


> Is it weird that I find Nikki Cross really fuckin' hot?


Nah, she's pretty damn attractive, her crazy shtick is just kind of off putting :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I thought Dakota would be the clear challenger for Shayna at Chicago buy maybe this was a better move because I doubt Dakota would've gotten as good of reactions that Nikkie has gotten in this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am totally selling Nikki's character work. :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club

Shayna Baszler is so boring


----------



## Badshah e Hind

Shayna is a million times better than Ronda on the mic. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Pullin for my girl Shayna :mark:


It's official, I've got someone you're a fan of to sh*t all over. We're finally even buddy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is a good match. Very much enjoying it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That was a** :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eh. Blah finish.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

What a complete crap ending that was.


----------



## Mango13

Shitty ending to a pretty meh match.


----------



## Erik.

Well, that's over.

Time for the show to pick back up :mark:


----------



## Black Metal

Whoever said Nikki would pass out was right.


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's official, I've got someone you're a fan of to sh*t all over. We're finally even buddy.


Glad to finally be on even ground :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

That match definitely, technically happened!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Nikki Cross is truly awful.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Badshah e Hind said:


> Shayna is a million times better than Ronda on the mic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Only marginally. But them two are in a class all by themselves. :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Had a few okay moments but Shayna is so limited with her offense


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sweet dreams, Nikki.


----------



## Dibil13

The baddest woman in WWE chokes out another 



SAMCRO said:


> So does Nikki have any moves at all other than strikes and her finisher?


Not really, aside from the occasional crossbody. That's the problem with this gimmick. She's kind of pigeonholed into doing a bunch of sloppy brawling.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Piss break is over


----------



## CoverD

I really want the Chicago street fight to go last. 

I feel their match will be the MotN again


----------



## Alright_Mate

Unsurprisingly meh, don't mind Shayna but the title has to come off her in Brooklyn.


----------



## Badshah e Hind

Shaynas win got the Roman Reigns entrance reaction

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

Pirate vs. Shayna at Brooklyn then I guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shayna has ALOT of work to do.


----------



## Mordecay

Shayna about to top Ember as the worst and least over NXT Womens champion ever


----------



## Badshah e Hind

AngryConsumer said:


> Only marginally. But them two are in a class all by themselves.


Shayna sounds like a human at least when she speaks. Ronda sounds like a half programmed Robot.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Vaya mierda. Pardon my Spanish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Keith Lee !!!!!


----------



## CoverD

Mordecay said:


> Shayna about to top Ember as the worst and least over NXT Womens champion ever


I still have no idea how she got called up the main roster...


----------



## AngryConsumer

Keith F*cking Lee! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Erik.

Lars Sullivan time :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Keith Lee looks like the manager at my local Burger King.


----------



## Buhalovski

Dakota > Kairi imo. It probably wont happen though


----------



## the_hound

keith lee is herrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## TD Stinger

Keith Lee bitches! Yes!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Really weak pop for Keith Lee unfortunately, I'm sure he'll get way over once he steps into the ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

And holy shit, Gargano-Ciampa is gonna close out another TakeOver.


----------



## Switchblade Club

I swear if Lars Sullivan wins the belt...


----------



## Mox Girl

Shayna is so meh. She's boring.

Nikki was great there though, I was laughing at Shayna's confused reactions to Nikki's lunacy :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

I can't fucking stand when the main title doesn't main event. It is said that everyone who is in the game is in it to win the main title, making it the most important thing on the show. No feud, no matter who they are, is more important than the most important thing in the business, and that's the main title.


----------



## Natecore

Switchblade Club said:


> He's just jealous Adam Cole is the most over wrestler in NXT :mark


Nah, it’s just fun to bury the bum to Cole’s only fan.


----------



## ellthom

Not a fan that his is the second takeover in a row where the main title hasn't main evented.


----------



## TJQ

SO EXCITED FOR BIG KEITH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This match could be yet another damn good match tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Keith Lee bitches! Yes!


Go make a thread motherf*cker :lol that's your guy.


----------



## Cringe

My boy Lars Sullivan is gonna hit his glass ceiling tonight


----------



## Trophies

Man I've been out of the loop with NXT...how is Lars Sullivan in the title picture? :lol


----------



## Badshah e Hind

What kind of shit move is that from Lars Sullivan. Dead ass Slam.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit

No reaction for this guy.


----------



## Malakai

Dibil13 said:


> The baddest woman in WWE chokes out another <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does Nikki have any moves at all other than strikes and her finisher?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, aside from the occasional crossbody. That's the problem with this gimmick. She's kind of pigeonholed into doing a bunch of sloppy brawling.
Click to expand...

There are ways around that. Have her obsess over her opponent enougn to start emulating moves or style


----------



## Switchblade Club

Crickets :lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Will Lars undefeated streak end tonight?


----------



## SAMCRO

This entire Takeover card feels like filler, all the title matches are predictable filler matches where you know the challenger has no chance and they're just challengers to keep the champions busy until the bigger stars in the division take the belts later down the line.


----------



## Mox Girl

Lars is such a weird looking dude :lol

His entrance theme is cool though.


----------



## Badshah e Hind

Lars is trash like worse than Braum pre haircut n wyatt family split.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No reaction for Lars. :lol


----------



## Trophies

I like his entrance tho...as you can say for many NXT wrestlers.


----------



## TJQ

Lars' theme is actually heat.


----------



## Black Metal

My man Aleister Black better deliver some unholy skills. 

Blxck Mass time.

When I hear that theme...ah yes.


----------



## Crasp

Big pants Sully coming for dat title.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mordecay said:


> Shayna about to top Ember as the worst and least over NXT Womens champion ever


At least Ember got some good reactions. Shayna is easily the worst they've ever had. 

Glad Gargano/Ciampa is closing the show, nothing will top that. Lars is awful and I cant see this match delivering much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go Aleister. Time to stop Lars in his tracks.


----------



## Cringe

I actually like Lars, I think he could improve if given enough time in NXT and be a great monster heel on RAW or SmackDown in the ME picture. but again thats up to WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Blacks theme is so fuckin hard :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Black has lost a bit of his luster, he really didn't need to win the title.


----------



## Alright_Mate

If Sullivan wins here it will be the worst booking decision in NXT history.


----------



## Badshah e Hind

Blacks entrance is so cool.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cringe

Black Metal said:


> My man Aleister Black better deliver some unholy skills.
> 
> Blxck Mass time.
> 
> When I hear that theme...ah yes.


best theme in the company IMO. even better than Nakamuras 1st theme.


----------



## Black Metal

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Blacks theme is so fuckin hard :mark::mark::mark:


One of the few NXT themes I like and LOVE.

When Code Orange performed it live...mmmm yes.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Aleister Black vs. Tomasso Ciampa to headline TakeOver Brooklyn in August?


----------



## TJQ

Cringe said:


> I actually like Lars, I think he could improve if given enough time in NXT and be a great monster heel on RAW or SmackDown in the ME picture. but again thats up to WWE.


I think he has potential tbh, I can't recall him ever offending me by sucking :lol


----------



## Natecore

Hopefully they just let Keith Lee and Dijak have their match at the next takeover.

Instant superstars.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

See if Lars can win the crowd over like Burch and Lorcan did.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> Shayna about to top Ember as the worst and least over NXT Womens champion ever


Yup. I pray that Kairi takes the title at Brooklyn. Then give me a Kairi vs Io feud around Royal Rumble/Wrestlemania time.


----------



## TJQ

Something about this ring announcer's voice annoys me every time I hear it :lol


----------



## Cringe

TJQ said:


> I think he has potential tbh, I can't recall him ever offending me by sucking :lol


Yeah hes bad at the moment but not irredeemable like Big Cass.


----------



## CoverD

Cringe said:


> best theme in the company IMO. even better than Nakamuras 1st theme.


I will say...Mike and Maria Kanellis's was pretty damn perfect. Spot on 80s ballad.


----------



## Mango13

Anyone remember the tweet Lars made about Sasha a few months ago? lol...


----------



## Illogical

Lars seems like a bootleg Snitsky.

Somehow I doubt I'm the first person to say that.


----------



## SAMCRO

God Lars couldn't you have gotten some kind of new attire for this title match? Tired of that giant generic red diaper.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Go make a thread motherf*cker :lol that's your guy.


Pfft......like I need you tell me to go make a thread. I'll wait a bit before I make his Superstar Section Thread though, lol.


----------



## Black Metal

Illogical said:


> Lars seems like a bootleg Snitsky.
> 
> Somehow I doubt I'm the first person to say that.


Glad Im not the only one that thought that.


----------



## Mango13

TJQ said:


> Something about this ring announcer's voice annoys me every time I hear it :lol


I was kind of irritated when they announced she would be doing the ring announcing, shes hot and all but as a ring announcer she is terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I can't get over the tag match from tonight. Match was on another level from anything we've seen tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer

TJQ said:


> Something about this ring announcer's voice annoys me every time I hear it :lol


Why they're going away from Mike Rome in NXT is mind boggling.


----------



## dashing_man

Joseph Seed V Lars Sullivan


----------



## TJQ

SO FAR I AM FUCKIN WITH THIS MATCH HEAVY


----------



## Switchblade Club

Boring so far


----------



## CoverD

I thought that I wouldn't be all that interested in this match (the Sullivan element is the only reason). But damn it all if Black can't bring the best out of his opponents.


----------



## Crasp

Lars Sullivan is a dumb name anyway. I'd have called him Igor Hammerfist.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole & EC3 chants during this match.


----------



## TJQ

Crasp said:


> Lars Sullivan is a dumb name anyway. I'd have called him Igor Hammerfist.


Gotta start a petition to get you working in creative exclusively dealing with ring names, the product would be better in that timeline.


----------



## CoverD

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole & EC3 chants during this match.


Just a bunch of assholes, I'm surprised I haven't heard a Punk chant yet with it being in Chicago.


----------



## Black Metal

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole & EC3 chants during this match.


:regal

Ssshhhh.


----------



## SAMCRO

Feels like they could have at least had Cole issue an open challenge for his title, just to have him on the card in some kind of match reminding people his title still exists. Could have been someone like Ohno or Lio Rush to answer it, could have been a quick match noting amazing but it would have been good to get him on the card in some way.


----------



## MC

Crasp said:


> Lars Sullivan is a dumb name anyway. I'd have called him Igor Hammerfist.


IGOOORRRRRRR


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lars needs to go. He's Triple H's token big guy to satisfy Vince. :lol


----------



## Cringe

nice irish whip powerslam, thats the first non finishing move that looked effective enough for a 3 count in awhile.


----------



## Mox Girl

CoverD said:


> Just a bunch of assholes, I'm surprised I haven't heard a Punk chant yet with it being in Chicago.


Heh my Mum came upstairs earlier and asked me the same question, if there was any Punk chants :lol


----------



## Dibil13

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Will Lars undefeated streak end tonight?


He's lost several matches. Just hasn't been pinned or submitted.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Feels like they could have at least had Cole issue an open challenge for his title, just to have him on the card in some kind of match reminding people his title still exists. Could have been someone like Ohno or Lio Rush.


The show definitely could've used a Cole title defense. He'll be defending it at the UK Show Tuesday though (although it airs on the 26th)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Lars just looks like someone they'd try to feed to Hogan in the 80's. I've seen enough


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LARS WITH THE PSYCHOLOGY THOUGH.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Yeah Lars is trash


----------



## SavoySuit

Ambrose Girl said:


> Heh my Mum came upstairs earlier and asked me the same question, if there was any Punk chants :lol


I think a lot of CM Punk chants will have died last week at UFC 225.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Wow some psychology to this match...nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lars looks like some Hills Have Eyes mutant.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Brock Lock!


----------



## TJQ

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> LARS WITH THE PSYCHOLOGY THOUGH.


I was literally just typing saying "i wish they never slowed down and had a 0-100 10 minute match" but then that bit with Lars diving at the leg and the opening from the kick actually brought me right back in :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So much for all the CM Punk chants that all of the anti smark geeks said would happen tonight..


----------



## Trophies

This match isn't half bad tho.


----------



## Crasp

Igor has been less terrible than was forecast.


----------



## MC

Fairly basic match but I'm liking it :bjpenn


----------



## CoverD

Ambrose Girl said:


> Heh my Mum came upstairs earlier and asked me the same question, if there was any Punk chants :lol


I feel with it being NXT, they're being a bit more respectful.

But tomorrow night, when its a WWE centric PPV, I guarantee they will shower the show with those chants. Specifically Roman and Mahal.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Brutal botch


----------



## thebat2

So far much better than expected imo.


----------



## Erik.

It's a solid match.

Lars is fine for someone so green.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Never seen Black botch the Black Mass, that was bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lars going to the top.

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn apron powerslam.


----------



## Mordecay

That botch lol

"You fucked up" chants :lmao


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Fairly basic match but I'm liking it :bjpenn


Honestly, simple can be good especially when you're dealing with somebody like Lars. Be smart and work their strengths, they've done exactly that, and I've had a great time with it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Don't know why some are calling Lars trash, the match has been alright and Lars has hit some pretty cool moves, that pop up powerslam was awesome as was the apron powerslam. I like him better than Braun.


----------



## CoverD

I missed the Black Mass botch...how'd it get botched?


----------



## ellthom

Enjoyable match but my god there were some botches


----------



## Mango13

Well that match happened, at least the correct person won.


----------



## I am the Storm

Sullivan gets a lot of shit, but he held his own. Dude is good. Period.


----------



## Black Metal

Lars is bleeding from the mouth.

Also buried six feet under.

Root of All Evil. yas.


----------



## I AM Glacier

That was actually pretty legit .

Went better than I thought


----------



## Mox Girl

That was very hard hitting, glad Black retained.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Thought that match was decent aside from the botch. Lars did well considering his experience.


----------



## Badshah e Hind

A decent match. Finish was a great way to cover a botch

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

That match was booked to perfection, good dose of psychology and drama, not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Cringe

Decent match, Lars is getting there has good power moves, and Aliester never dissapoints, hope these two are used good once they make it to the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good job by Black carrying that. He did his best.


----------



## Mordecay

Not a bad match, but not on the level of the NXT title matches of the past few years


----------



## Taroostyles

Solid match but a little underwhelming


----------



## Crasp

Well that bodes a little better for Brooklyn!


----------



## dashing_man

pretty good match apart from that botch, it happens. Lars probably should have countered with a move but he's still learning. Black was ready to take a hit but then seeing him go down went for the pin


----------



## Erik.

Solid, enjoyable match.

Interested to see where Lars goes from here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That was a pretty good match and reconfirmed Lars as a monster.


----------



## Black Metal

CoverD said:


> I missed the Black Mass botch...how'd it get botched?


Lars was kicked in the chest/arm rather than the head so not sure if that's what everyone is referring too.


----------



## TJQ

CoverD said:


> I missed the Black Mass botch...how'd it get botched?


Lars had his back turned to Black, and Black basically whiffed it, then Lars awkwardly fell down :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Besides a botch at the end, that was a very good match.

Simple, told a good story, took advantage of both men's strengths.

Really good stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CoverD said:


> I missed the Black Mass botch...how'd it get botched?


Lars was too far away and still went for it with Lars' back turned, missed by a mile but still heard the thigh smack and Lars collapsed about a second too late.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Honestly, simple can be good especially when you're dealing with somebody like Lars. Be smart and work their strengths, they've done exactly that, and I've had a great time with it.


Exactly. People expect an epic every time and you can't expect that with every match. Sometimes, simple is better. Funny enough, this match was better than the suppose "MOTYC" that everyone though Dream and Ricochet was going to be.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Black Metal said:


> Lars was kicked in the chest/arm rather than the head so not sure if that's what everyone is referring too.


No lol

He completely missed Lars head right before that.

It was real bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Glad that was over. It was better than the women's match, though.


----------



## Black Metal

Switchblade Club said:


> No lol
> 
> He completely missed Lars head right before that.
> 
> It was real bad.


I missed it then haha.


----------



## CoverD

TJQ said:


> Lars had his back turned to Black, and Black basically whiffed it, then Lars awkwardly fell down :lol


Ooof, I gotta go back and watch that. >_<



Black Metal said:


> Lars was kicked in the chest/arm rather than the head so not sure if that's what everyone is referring too.


Yea that's the one I saw, that might've been more of a minor botch that wasn't quite Black's fault.


----------



## TJQ

Time for Gargano and Tomato Chomper to go 47 minutes and make me wanna shotgun some drano.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Not sure if Gargano/Ciampa can top their last match together but Im excited to see them try.


----------



## Buhalovski

Lars is still way too green. As much as im tryin to like him, hes nowhere close to Strowman.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Lars fucked up by taking too much time but Black also should have waited and looked for the right time to turn. More on Lars because I think Black didn't think Lars would move at a sloths pace.


----------



## CoverD

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Lars fucked up by taking too much time but Black also should have waited and looked for the right time to turn. More on Lars because I think Black didn't think Lars would move at a sloths pace.


Its just an experience thing, gotta start somewhere.


----------



## SAMCRO

That new commentator looks like Ralph Dibny from Flash.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Time for Gargano and Tomato Chomper to go 47 minutes and make me wanna shotgun some drano.


But it'll be different this time. It's sanctioned


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This going an hour?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Thier NO match.

:mark:


----------



## Whoanma

If Ciampa wins it will be the most predictable Takeover as well.


----------



## CoverD

TyAbbotSucks said:


> This going an hour?


So I saw the "schedule" on WWE Network to have something going at 1030PM EST so....


----------



## Mordecay

The real question is "Will Gargano and Ciampa top the opener?"

I think Candice will interfere, she has been suspiciously absent these past few weeks


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And here we have a feud that should've ended in April.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Will Candice be involved in the finish of this match?


----------



## Buhalovski

*Spoiler alert* Divorce inc :hmmm


----------



## Martins

Black was fucking *pissed* at the end there :lmao Felt really sorry for those guys for such a terrible botch, as I really like both of'em, but hey. Shit happens. Really enjoyable match nonetheless, I maintain high hopes for Sullivan as I thought he did pretty well despite the clumsiness here and there. 

That said, not a mind-blowing TakeOver so far. Main event'll probably be great though


----------



## Erik.

These are going to get 50 minutes aren't they?


----------



## Mango13

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Will Candice be involved in the finish of this match?


May not be the finish but she is 100% getting involved somehow.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ciampa has to win this, you can't have him lose back to back matches. 

Odds are EC3 interferes and fucks Gargano over and Cimapa gets the win, which sets up Gargano vs EC3 and then Ciampa can move on to Aleister Black and win the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This should be MOTN. Let's see if it can live up to expectations.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Martins said:


> Black was fucking *pissed* at the end there :lmao Felt really sorry for those guys for such a terrible botch, as I really like both of'em, but hey. Shit happens. Really enjoyable match nonetheless, I maintain high hopes for Sullivan as I thought he did pretty well despite the clumsiness here and there.
> 
> That said, not a mind-blowing TakeOver so far. Main event'll probably be great though


Don't blame him for being pissed. People on here convienetly lower the expectatitons to 'simple' for a match like that to go with their narrative, but Black doesn't. Wasn't a very good match by his standards.


----------



## Crasp

I'm still not entirely sure why this match is even happening.


----------



## Switchblade Club

WTF was that ??


----------



## Natecore

Lars has to give up too much as a power wrestler to give a flabby uggo Black a credible chance. Too many chances for Lars to absolutely destroy him and he has to pull back.

Didn’t like that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OH SHIT.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13

Candice looking amazing


----------



## Mox Girl

I fully expect Candice to get involved in this somewhere.


----------



## TD Stinger

You know it's a Street Fight now folks, Johnny is wearing pants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gargano going to get divorced after tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm

Gargano may have the worst theme in all of WWE/NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO

I don't see Candice screwing Gargano over, it would make zero sense and just happen for the sake of having a swerve. Also where the fuck would go from there if it did happen? Johnny feuds with Ciampa for another 3 or 4 months while Candice makes out with Ciampa? 

At least with EC3 interfering it would make sense and open a fresh feud up for both guys so they can get way form one another and this feud can end already.


----------



## the_hound

candice heel turn incoming


----------



## Mordecay

Ciampa with the greatest entrance music in wrestling: A chorus of boos


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Him coming out to no theme and just boo's is GOAT :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Mango13 said:


> Candice looking amazing


As always >


----------



## Mango13

I am the Storm said:


> Gargano may have the worst theme in all of WWE/NXT.


no way, his theme is fire.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Boos aren't deafening enough for my liking.


----------



## the_hound

listen to that heat


----------



## Switchblade Club

Mango13 said:


> no way, his theme is fire.


No it's horrible (imo)


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> But it'll be different this time. It's sanctioned


So it'll suck and count on their records? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

CIAMPA KILLED NIGEL!!!!!


----------



## Martins

ROLLINS said:


> Don't blame him for being pissed. People on here convienetly lower the expectatitons to 'simple' for a match like that to go with their narrative, but Black doesn't. Wasn't a very good match by his standards.


Oh no, I perfectly understand him being pissed. Botches happen, some are easier to recover from than others, that one was as blatant as it could possibly be, guy was probably embarrassed as hell :lol 

Personally I still thought it was a pretty good match nonetheless.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Nigel got knocked completely off his chair :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier

those announcers ded


----------



## Alright_Mate

These just need to beat the shit out of each other, this needs more than some kendo sticks and chairs, this match needs blood.


----------



## Black Metal

YOUR'E THE DEVIL CIAMPA. YOUR'E THE DEVIL!

who is this ginger fuck?


----------



## Switchblade Club

LOL wtf ???


----------



## the_hound

night night nigel


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nigel McGuinness is the first to be caught in the crossfire. There will be many more causalities before the night is out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THIS IS GONNA BE A FIGHT.

:mark:


----------



## Trophies

Planted stop...sign. :lol


----------



## Mango13

There was a stop sign in the sign LMAO


----------



## Mox Girl

I love that Gargano used that guy's sign with the stop sign hidden in it :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

YOU'RE THE DEVIL CIAMPA! YOU'RE THE DEVIL!


someone please make the meme


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is fun as hell.

:mark:


----------



## rebelhopeful

Wow, what a leap....it looked like he nearly over shot it too, but Ciampa barley caught him


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> So it'll suck and count on their records? :lol


Hey, it was good, just went way too fucking long :lol

But this match has been good so far, admit it :armfold


----------



## Switchblade Club

ROLLINS said:


> This is fun as hell.
> 
> :mark:


The stop sign had me crying in laughter :lmao :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice dive for Johnny.


----------



## Trophies

We need the kitchen sink.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd is fucking INTO IT.


----------



## Mango13

Every time a trash can comes out it just makes me wish they would bring the 24/7 hardcore title back


----------



## Mordecay

This match so far though


----------



## Mox Girl

I found those suplexes way more entertaining than when Brock does them :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa with the BENOIT GERMANS.


----------



## AngryConsumer

So... is the Lars Sullivan experiment over with? :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008167671651684352
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa turning Chicago into Suplex City,.


----------



## SAMCRO

I know its a street fight but it feels weird seeing both guys fully clothed main eventing a Takeover in t shirts, should have at least been shirtless.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Hey, it was good, just went way too fucking long :lol
> 
> But this match has been good so far, admit it :armfold


Its definitely been fun, that's all I'm looking for. But I'm looking for a blood feud worthy ending, not just another match with WWE's brand of HaRdCoRe. I'm optimistic because apart from that one match I've loved everything they've been doing, so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## MC

Nigel is back. HE IS ALIVE!!!! Can't imagine a world without Nigel McGuinness.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Love how they are both Wrestling in their t-shirts and jeans, details like that make the story even better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa kinda looks like a Hills Have Eyes guy too.


----------



## TJQ

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY THAT WAS FILTHY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## the_hound

SAMCRO said:


> I know its a street fight but it feels weird seeing both guys fully clothed main eventing a Takeover in t shirts, should have at least been shirtless.


thats because we're going to see some barbwire play


----------



## Mox Girl

Ciampa legit looks like a psycho who could murder someone lol.


----------



## Sincere

MC 16 said:


> Nigel is back. HE IS ALIVE!!!! Can't imagine a world without Nigel McGuinness.


Yeah, what would we do without him regularly miscalling submissions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Johnny getting his ass whopped right now.

:damn


----------



## Trophies

Johnny Wrestling getting fucked up


----------



## SAMCRO

the_hound said:


> thats because we're going to see some barbwire play


Oh i didn't think about that, ur probably right.


----------



## Crasp

the_hound said:


> thats because we're going to see some barbwire play


Samcro all about that oily manchest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gargano is messed up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a glorious bastard Ciampa is.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Its definitely been fun, that's all I'm looking for. But I'm looking for a blood feud worthy ending, not just another match with WWE's brand of HaRdCoRe. I'm optimistic because apart from that one match I've loved everything they've been doing, so we'll see how it turns out.


Fair enough.


----------



## Malakai

TJQ said:


> MC 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it was good, just went way too fucking long <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> But this match has been good so far, admit it <img src="http://sae.tweek.us/media/emoticons/emot-colbert.gif" border="0" alt="" title="armfold" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Its definitely been fun, that's all I'm looking for. But I'm looking for a blood feud worthy ending, not just another match with WWE's brand of HaRdCoRe. I'm optimistic because apart from that one match I've loved everything they've been doing, so we'll see how it turns out.
Click to expand...

Nah, it aint ending here. EC3 interferes. Gargano V EC3 fued on regular NXT. Ciampa Gargano 3 in Brooklyn. Hell in a Cell. 
thats my prediction anywah9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Johnny paying for all those sneak attacks on Ciampa.


----------



## Crasp

Ciampa heard Samcro's shirtless wish then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano's turn.

:mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is fucking sensational, beautiful storytelling.


----------



## MC

Sincere said:


> Yeah, what would we do without him regularly miscalling submissions.


:lauren


----------



## SAMCRO

It'll be damn near criminal if Ciampa isn't given the NXT title this year, he's the biggest heel in the entire company right now.


----------



## Trophies

BEING WHIPPED LIKE A GOVERNMENT MULE


----------



## Mox Girl

Hahaha YOU DESERVE IT chants when Ciampa was getting whipped :lol


----------



## Mango13

The one time the "You deserve it" chant doesn't annoy me lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What a magnificent heel Campa is.


----------



## Crasp

No Johnny keep your pants on Samcro didn't ask for that!

Oh nevermind, thank goodness.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Anyone catch the ref telling Ciampa "don't choke him" when Tomasso had his shirt around Johnny's throat?? Stupid PG crap...


----------



## the_hound

hmm thumbtack spot?????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That kick with Ciampa in the trash can.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hahaha YOU DESERVE IT chants when Ciampa was getting whipped :lol



What a great chant lololol


----------



## MC

So......is Gargano ever going to sell his neck? No? Well then :armfold


----------



## Trophies

Was that the first pin attempt of the match? Seems like it.


----------



## TJQ

THESE TRASH CAN LID KNEES ARE FUCKING BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

YOU DESERVE IT!!!:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has been beautiful thus far.

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay

"YOU DESERVE IT" :lmao


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> So......is Gargano ever going to sell his neck? No? Well then :armfold


y would he do that u bafoon selling is 4 losers


----------



## Mox Girl

I am LOVING this. This is what a street fight/hardcore match should be like.


----------



## Sincere

So, did Gargano/Ciampa just upstage the upcoming Extreme Rules before MITB was even over and done with?

:beckylol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GOOD LORD.

:trips8


----------



## SAMCRO

Not a fan of Gargano kicking out of Project Ciampa followed by a knee strike to his head with a trash can on him, i want Project Ciampa to be finishing people, and Gargano kicks out of it everytime.


----------



## Natecore

I’m done forever with plunder matches. Stale, regressive shit.

Flawless opener, favorite wwe match this year, and a bunch of underperforming matches.


----------



## I AM Glacier

This match is better than WWE's entire Hardcore Division was.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is a masterpiece, this is exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO what the hell is Ciampa doing? :lol


----------



## Roxinius

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am LOVING this. This is what a street fight/hardcore match should be like.


Imo it needs blood


----------



## TJQ

IS HE GUNNA GET RID OF THE MAT/SEND HIM THROUGH THE RING?


----------



## Switchblade Club

Fucking awesome so far


----------



## Black Metal

Oh damn....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa is berserk.


----------



## Roxinius

Well now we know why this was closing tonight lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

FUCK, THIS IS INSANE, WHAT A MATCH.


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> y would he do that u bafoon selling is 4 losers


He is following the motto of Marufuji's school of selling, you see. :mj


Ciampa has been great this match though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ciampa trying to pay his due by taking down the ring.

It's too late for that, you bald headed piece of shit!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Its a shame main roster feuds and matches can't be on this level.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Remember when geeks said this match wouldn't be good?

:troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa must work ring crew.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ciampa might be the best heel in the business right now, he has it down pat.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MC 16 said:


> He is following the motto of Marufuji's school of selling, you see. :mj
> 
> 
> Ciampa has been great this match though.


Okada fan complaining someone's not selling? :hmmm Interesting.....


----------



## Sincere

I want Ciampa to win. Don't judge me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:damn


----------



## Mordecay

Cheeky Nandos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't care who wins this, I just don't want it to end.


----------



## MC

Bryan Jericho said:


> Okada fan complaining someone's not selling? :hmmm Interesting.....


Doesn't that kinda make me an expert on knowing what bad selling is?


----------



## Switchblade Club

Holy shit AGAIN


----------



## TJQ

Bryan Jericho said:


> Okada fan complaining someone's not selling? :hmmm Interesting.....


kada


----------



## Martins

Do falls still only count in the ring in this? I know "Street Fight" can still just be used as a "cool nomenclature", but I get confused when they go as out of the ring as they did in the beginning.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gotta be embarrassing as a company when your developmental brand outdoes your main shows on a monthly basis.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

This match is just awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KNEE WORK.

:mark:


----------



## Malakai

now we know where that missing Malaysian plane went. Blame Ciampa


----------



## Black Metal

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta be embarrassing as a company when your developmental brand outdoes your main shows on a monthly basis.


Well it's definitely by design, thats for sure.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MC 16 said:


> Doesn't that kinda make me an expert on knowing what bad selling is?


Nah just means you cant be taken seriously when discussing selling :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brutality Bonus, Gargano.


----------



## MC

Ciampa's blows to the back of the head :done


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn Ciampa you don't have to actually try to kill him you know :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

The storytelling :mark:


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta be embarrassing as a company when your developmental brand outdoes your main shows on a monthly basis.


I know.

It's almost as if they're targeting different demographics.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa is not a nice man.


----------



## Whoanma

No outside interference then?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ciampa might win by stoppage.


----------



## Roxinius

These 2 putting on another moty contender holy fuck


----------



## Malakai

Candace throws in the towel perhaps?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Johnny doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

"that's your friend why are you doing this" :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

ROLLINS said:


> Ciampa is not a nice man.


He's a big ol' meanie, if you ask me.


----------



## dannybosa

LOOK AT THE SYMBOLISM


----------



## Alright_Mate

OMG, this storytelling is perfection, absolute fucking perfection.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Maybe his wife will quit for him.


----------



## Mango13

"It's not enough!" :mark:


----------



## Whoanma

How convenient.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great story-telling.


----------



## TJQ

OH MY GOD, WHATEVER HAPPENS HERE IS GOING TO BE ABSURD. JUST PLEASE DON'T HAVE SHITTY CANDICE STOPPAGE


----------



## Mordecay

Shut the fuck up you cunts, this doesn't need tables


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tomasso the Career Killer. :mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

I remember watching a Gargano-Ciampa match in PWG about 3 years ago and being completely unimpressed by the chemistry.

And boy, do I feel foolish now.


----------



## Black Metal

Mordecay said:


> Shut the fuck up you cunts, this doesn't need tables


It's gonna get one though now.


----------



## Whoanma

FU Ciampa.


----------



## TJQ

JESUS TAPDANCING FUCKING CHRIST


----------



## dannybosa

Scumbag of the year goes to


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WOW!


----------



## Trophies

Ciampa...the ultimate heel.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Son is a savage

And then Gargano killed him :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier

weiohroewihrweohrweu holy fuck balls christ


----------



## Mango13

mama mia chants lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOLY SHIT!!!!! He could have pawned that ring.


----------



## MC

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nah just means you cant be taken seriously when discussing selling :grin2:


Both are bad at selling, never said otherwise :draper2


----------



## the_hound

off the fucking charts


----------



## DGenerationMC

On the lookout for EC3.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Desecrated

Only flaws to this match really is the selling and the monologues. Too little, too much. It's storytelling but it's the opposite of subtle or well-written.


----------



## Mox Girl

Are they actually gonna finish this or what?


----------



## Crasp

That was legit not a nice landing for Tomasso.


----------



## Dibil13

Aah not like this. Ciampa needs a win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MAMA MIA!!!!!!!!!!! :trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That was insane. Johnny to jump on him when he gets on the stretcher? Wouldnt shock me.


----------



## dannybosa

Holy shit look at his arm


----------



## Mordecay

:damn


----------



## SAMCRO

If this match ends in no contest or Ciampa loses its gonna be bullshit, if Gargano comes out the winner why didn't they just have their 1st match be the only one? there is no point in having this match only for Gargano to win again.


----------



## the_hound

BIG SPLASH ON THE STRETCHER


----------



## MC

Ciampa looks in agony :done


----------



## Malakai

Gargano seems to be playing the "I really dont wanna bring myself to your level" card


----------



## Mox Girl

YES JOHNNY :mark:


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Gargano is like....this muthafucker took off my ring! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Leave Ciampa alone. :cuss:


----------



## dannybosa

Superkick partyyyyy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa handcuffed. OMG these kicks.

:trips8


----------



## Whoanma

This is f-in great. Never been so glad to being wrong.


----------



## Mango13

Holy fuck this ending :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies

holy fuck this is a massacre.


----------



## Mox Girl

So many dudes in suits :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The police need to arrest Johnny for assault.


----------



## dannybosa

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## the_hound

fucking brutal


----------



## Whoanma

Oops.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy Fuck! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK. WHAT A MATCH.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club

UNREAL


----------



## Mox Girl

What an absolutely abrupt ending :/


----------



## SAMCRO

YES!! Damn that ddt looked brutal.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I love it.


----------



## Trophies

umm hello Ciampa was tapping before? :lmao


----------



## Black Metal

After all that Ciampa still wins.


----------



## Mango13

I don't care what anyone says, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Martins

OH MY GOD I WAS STARTING TO LOSE FAITH IN THIS MATCH BUT THAT ENDING WAS FUCKING BRILLIANT :lmao


----------



## Erik.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

Man what a great PPV.

Go fuck yourself Money In The Bank.


----------



## Crasp

Hahahahaha that ending oh shit son damn


----------



## TJQ

Trophies said:


> umm hello Ciampa was tapping before? :lmao


Ref was out on the ramp.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was fucking brilliant.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That match was fantastic, but dammit that finish means this feud will continue after Ciampa wins the NXT Title.


----------



## Mox Girl

Fucking fantastic match though, so brutal. Didn't think they'd top the tag match but they did. Ending was the only disappointing bit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Now its time for Ciampa to move on to the NXT title, he's legit the only option to take the belt right now.


----------



## Mango13

Trophies said:


> umm hello Ciampa was tapping before? :lmao


Ref wasn't there to see it though.


----------



## Switchblade Club

That ending was perfect :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Clean win for Ciampa. :trips8


----------



## rebelhopeful

What a great finish, unique street fight. Some slow parts, but overall entertaining as all hell. Glad Ciampa went over....because I wanna see what part 3 looks like after these first 2.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That man died 3438423904823 times and won on a DDT :maury :kobelol :ti :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That finish was fucking brilliant.

:lmao


----------



## Crasp

So, looks like the tripple-threat is indeed on for Brooklyn.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

These 2 are unreal. Hats off to both of them after that match, Damn.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thought football had some shit referees, WWE tops it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol its funny though cause Ciampa beat Gargano in handcuffs.


----------



## Mordecay

That finish :hmmm


----------



## Black Metal

Here is your winner: the man in the body bag.


----------



## MC

"injured neck of Gargano" Now they bring it up :mj4


----------



## Whoanma

Johnny’s the uber ultimate geek right now. :maury


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Loved that match, but where was the ref when Ciampa was tapping :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:lol at still being handcuffed.


----------



## TJQ

MC 16 said:


> Hey, it was good, just went way too fucking long :lol
> 
> But this match has been good so far, admit it :armfold


Guess who's happy to be wrong.












JD=JohnDorian said:


> Loved that match, but where was the ref when Ciampa was tapping :lol


Johnny shoved one of the medics into him, he was out on the ramp.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

THE MAN THAT GOT LEFT ON A STRETCHER AND KICKED IN THE HEAD 3432948 TIMES WALKS OUT AND THE GUY THAT GOT DDT'D IS GETTING MEDICAL ATTENTION :maury


----------



## Mango13

Hes pushing the stretcher back up the ramp :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC

And here I thought EC3 was gonna interfere to cost Johnny the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That finish wouldn't have been a good one if the plywood of the ring floor wasn't exposed. But the plywood being exposed makes it A-OK to me. Again, fucking brilliant finish.


----------



## Mox Girl

God Ciampa is the ultimate heel though :lol

Haha FUCK YOU CIAMPA chants.


----------



## the_hound

so 7 suits come out to stop gargano from attacking tomasso but don't stop tomasso from ddting gargano, and some how the ref was dead on the ramp then a 30 seconds later he some how crawled from the top of the ramp to count the pin fall on gargano...........right


----------



## SAMCRO

Kinda shocked EC3 didn't get involved it was set up perfectly for him to fuck Johnny over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loved the match but I thought the end was a little overproduced.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, just like the last one, I'm mentally exhausted.


----------



## Mordecay

So, Ciampa got killed the last 15 minutes and he can get up, with his hands cuffed, and win with a DDT? That finish was underwhelming.


----------



## wkc_23

That was one of the best matches I've ever seen :clap


----------



## sailord

Good luck trying to top that mitb


----------



## Crasp

Goes off the air to "Fuck you Ciampa". Love it.


----------



## Dibil13

Another year, another round of ''Fuck you, Ciampa'' chants closing a Chicago Takeover:lol


----------



## Martins

the_hound said:


> so 7 suits come out to stop gargano from attacking tomasso but don't stop tomasso from ddting gargano, and some how the ref was dead on the ramp then a 30 seconds later he some how crawled from the top of the ramp to count the pin fall on gargano...........right


Refs *always* have the best timing for heels. It's just one of those facts of life.


----------



## ellthom

Loved that match. It got pretty comedic towards the end but that the goofiness of wrestling I like


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

TJQ said:


> Guess who's happy to be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny shoved one of the medics into him, he was out on the ramp.


Forgot about that, still looked weird how he just appeared from nowhere.


----------



## Trophies

Mordecay said:


> So, Ciampa got killed the last 15 minutes and he can get up, with his hands cuffed, and win with a DDT? That finish was underwhelming.


He must've gotten his 15th wind.


----------



## Jedah

Good luck, Money in the Bank. Good luck. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ciampa needs to take the NXT title now.


----------



## Erik.

Only minor things that take away from that match. Referee being gone whilst Ciampa is tapping only to conveniently show up when Ciampa hits the DDT and the guys running down to the ring to try and stop a street fight.

Besides that, excellent match with the right guy winning.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

CoverD said:


> Its just an experience thing, gotta start somewhere.


They both fucked up, shit happens in wrestling.


----------



## Desecrated

The finish was fairly awful. I understand cumulative damage but he was finished with a DDT to the wood, after having his neck and head driven into the conrete and steps. Many monologues and "indy" selling. Only negatives to it. Positives? A great brawl with many callbacks carried out well as the match evolved.


----------



## Jedah

THE MAN said:


> Ciampa needs to take the NXT title now.


He will in Brooklyn. I was persuaded to that opinion before and I'm almost certain of it now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The finish is an IQ test for all wrestling fans.


----------



## wkc_23

Ain't no way in hell any MITB matches will top this. I would bet my life.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Desecrated said:


> The finish was fairly awful. I understand cumulative damage but he was finished with a DDT to the wood, after having his neck and head driven into the conrete and steps. Many monologues and "indy" selling. Only negatives to it. Positives? A great brawl with many callbacks carried out well as the match evolved.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just didn't like how abrupt the ending was, it was just like 'oh... it's over?' :lol And the ref being conveniently back in time for the pin was annoying too, but that's WWE refs for you LOL.


----------



## Erik.

wkc_23 said:


> Ain't no way in hell any MITB matches will top this. I would bet my life.


And they won't aim to do so.

It's a pretty safe bet.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Great match, despite the ref being blind as a bat.

Seriously, where was the ref?

Good luck topping this as usual though, MITB


----------



## SAMCRO

No one should be upset about that ending, Gargano got his head driven into exposed stiff unforgiving wood, it wasn't like he got beat by a regular ddt.


----------



## Jedah

I didn't think they could do it, but they pretty much equaled what they did in New Orleans. I would put the NO match as slightly superior because the ending wasn't overproduced.

Ricochet/Dream and the tag title match are also MOTY contenders. Great stuff.

Black/Sullivan was OK and about what I expected. The Black Mass spots were botched though. Didn't like how it took three to finish Lars off, though I did like the blood.

Baszler/Cross was meh.


----------



## Whoanma

They shoot themselves in the foot each and everytime a Takeover precedes a MR PPV.


----------



## wkc_23

The match was pretty match flawless but yet, people have to talk shit about the ending. It was perfectly executed.


----------



## FITZ

The end got the reaction they were looking for in that the crowd seemed genuinely shocked. And it makes you mad that Gargano lost like that so I guess this got the job done. I loved the match. Some selling short comings sure but I can live with that. The raw emotion was there in the match and I feel that can make up for just about any short coming. It felt like they hated each other and they had a wild brawl. As long as they get that part down the match is going to be good.


----------



## Mox Girl

The women's match was easily the worst one, cos Shayna is just so dull. I can't wait till she drops the title.

Main event and tag match were excellent, Ricochet vs Dream was great and Black vs Sullivan was alright.


----------



## Jedah

Also, interesting that they showed Kairi in the audience. That's pretty much a guarantee that she's challenging for and will win the title in Brooklyn, I think.

Keith Lee too. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MITB is going to seem so inadequate when compared to this. There were no bad matches and quite a few damned good ones.


----------



## Martins

Desecrated said:


> The finish was fairly awful. I understand cumulative damage but he was finished with a DDT to the wood, after having his neck and head driven into the conrete and steps. Many monologues and "indy" selling. Only negatives to it. Positives? A great brawl with many callbacks carried out well as the match evolved.


Loved the ending; cumulative damage, the swiftness of it all and "THIS IS SOME HARD FUCKING WOOD" works for me tbh :shrug Also helped that I honestly thought they just completely forgot about the exposed wood right up until the DDT itself, was nice to see it would actually play a role. Agree with everything else though, too much yapping and the extra-physicality drama sounded a bit forced at times.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

Slept in and missed the show. Caught the ending of Gargano/Ciampa at least.


----------



## the_hound

wkc_23 said:


> The match was pretty match flawless but yet, people have to talk shit about the ending. It was perfectly executed.


i have no problems with the actual finish of the match, i just want to know just why the fuck did 7 suits come down to stop a street fight


----------



## Jedah

THE MAN said:


> MITB is going to seem so inadequate when compared to this. There were no bad matches and quite a few damned good ones.


I can't even think of a compelling reason to watch MITB. The ladder matches are gonna be run of the mill stuff. AJ/Nak is meh as of now. Seth/Elias should be OK but not worth wading through shit for. The SD tag title match is an afterthought.

Everything else looks like almost guaranteed shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That finish was brilliant. Anyone saying otherwise has lost their mind.


----------



## wkc_23

the_hound said:


> i have no problems with the actual finish of the match, i just want to know just why the fuck did 7 suits come down to stop a street fight


I guess where JW was beating Ciampa up so bad and didn't go for any covers, they had the suits come down. It makes perfect sense in my mind.


----------



## Desecrated

Martins said:


> Loved the ending; cumulative damage, the swiftness of it all and "THIS IS SOME HARD FUCKING WOOD" works for me tbh :shrug Also helped that I honestly thought they just completely forgot about the exposed wood right up until the DDT itself, was nice to see it would actually play a role. Agree with everything else though, too much yapping and the extra-physicality drama sounded a bit forced at times.


Yeah, I might just be nit-picky on the topic of the DDT as cumulative damage is a perfectly reasonable finish given the context of everything.


----------



## Buhalovski

That doesnt seemed like the end of the feud tbh. I would like to see Ciampa in another program against other babyfaces.


----------



## wkc_23

Their last and final match has to be a stretcher match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Fuck you Ciampa :cuss:


----------



## MC

Why are people complaining about a DDT :lol? There are many flaws in this match, a DDT being used is not one of them. 


*WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match -The Undisputed ERA (Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong) (c) vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan: ***¾ *
Come in expecting a real good match with the four men that were in this and it didn’t disappoint. Starting the match with the typical tag formula off heel working over the fans, with Strong and KOR doing some great teamwork, trapping Burch in their corner with some very creative methods. Loved the limb work that UDE did on Burch’s leg as well as his selling. Oney’s hot tag ruled so much. Very, very good opener to kick off the night. Loved what they did throughout the match. Never a dull moment. Great stuff. 

*Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream: **½ 
*This was a fine match, other than some simple (albeit well done) storytelling, really nothing special was in this. Dream was good in spurts but he seemed gassed in parts which did bring a lull to the match many times throughout the match. Ricochet really didn’t do anything to entertain me. He wasn’t bad either, but I wish he did more. This was on its way to becoming a good match but they overdid it with the false endings and did overstay its welcome imo and it dragged from then on. Not a bad match, but not a very good one either, in my opinion. 

*WWE NXT Women's Title Match - Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Nikki Cross: ***
*A short match, but that was too be expected with the last match going way too long. Nikki’s character work was immense. Everything from his offence to her smiling whilst getting choked out. Shayan didn’t do much in offence as I would’ve liked but she did show some depth to her game with her selling and looking vulnerable. Good match. 

*WWE NXT Title Match - Aleister Black (c) vs. Lars Sullivan: ****
Very simple and basic match, but it worked. Black sold very well for Lars and until the ending with the missed Black Masses, this was very enjoyable. 

*Johnny Gargano vs. Tommaso Ciampa: ***¾ - *****
I liked it for the most part. Loved the last 5 minutes with them heading up to the ramp, referencing where Ciampa turned on Gargano last time in Chicago. Loved Ciampa and everything he did. He was very interest. His mannerisms were great, his offence was very brutal and fit the tone of the match greatly. Loved how he focused a lot of his attack on Gargano’s neck, even if Gargano didn’t exactly do a great job at selling it. But it lead to the ending in a way, so I can forgive it to an extent. I don’t think it needed them to do the brawling into the crowd spot again. It just felt unnecessary and they didn’t really do much other than the plant spot anway. That whipping spot on Ciampa was incredible and a highlight for me. The crowd were actually good for this match. They could have taken some stuff out but overall, this was still a good match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm not sure how anyone can shit on the ending. That was picture-perfect storytelling from start-to-finsih.


----------



## wkc_23

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Slept in and missed the show. Caught the ending of Gargano/Ciampa at least.


Do yourself a favor and go back to watch the whole match. It was fucking super good.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

A guy got slammed through a table from 12 feet in the air, kicked in the head for 5 minutes straight, tapped out 5 times, and constantly bombed on for the course of 15-20 minutes landed 1 move and walked off on his own power and nearly no sold all that damage without a limp. That's my issue


----------



## Jedah

There's really only one way for Ciampa vs. Gargano to end. It has to be inside Hell in a Cell and it has to be for the NXT title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tag match: **** 1/4

Dream/Ricochet: ***3/4

Ciampa/Gargano: Have to watch it again with a more clear head, but somewhere in the 4.5 area, I'm guessing. Maybe even more. Supreme story-telling. Felt like I watch watching a movie.


----------



## Natecore

TyAbbotSucks said:


> A guy got slammed through a table from 12 feet in the air, kicked in the head for 5 minutes straight, tapped out 5 times, and constantly bombed on for the course of 15-20 minutes landed 1 move and walked off on his own power and nearly no sold all that damage without a limp. That's my issue


People don’t even know a fuck finish when they see one any more.

fpalm

Good thing I turned it off about 5 mins in. That finish sounds wretched.


----------



## Desecrated

TyAbbotSucks said:


> A guy got slammed through a table from 12 feet in the air, kicked in the head for 5 minutes straight, tapped out 5 times, and constantly bombed on for the course of 15-20 minutes landed 1 move and walked off on his own power and nearly no sold all that damage without a limp. That's my issue


Exactly. When I reference the DDT, it's not the move but the context. The context is important if people plan to single shit out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When is the next set of tapings? I know they're flying out to the UK for Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here are my more in depth thoughts about the show from the MOTY thread:



> Yes to the following:
> 
> *NXT Takeover Chicago II: Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch vs. Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly*
> 
> Good, hard, physical tag team match full of hard shot and big bumps (dear Lord that bump Oney took was brutal). And most of all, at least to me, Oney Lorcan had a coming out party tonight.
> 
> *NXT Takeover Chicago II: Velveteen Dream vs. Ricochet*
> 
> Two great athletes told a great story. Was a little overhyped by people, including me, going in? Yeah. But I expected a 10 and I got an 8. I'm not disappointed.
> 
> I loved the story of Dream constantly trying to one up Ricochet, to the point where it cost him. He hit a lot of the big moves down the stretch. He had the match in the after he got his knees up on the SSP from Ricochet. But then he goes for a Purple Rainmaker from across the ring, going for the worst looking Elbow Drop ever just because he wanted to beat Ricochet at his own game. And it cost him in the end.
> 
> *NXT Takeover Chicago II: Tomasso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano*
> 
> Just like the last match, I'm mentally exhausted by the end. I loved how despite the similar match type, they had a completely different match from their match at New Orleans. This was a weapons filled street fight, something they didn't make much use of in the 1st match.
> 
> There were plenty of brutal spots in the match from Johnny getting his throat crushed on the steps, the Air Raid Crash on the steps, etc. But I loved the story telling and the call backs. Tomasso trying to beat Johnny the same way he beat him in New Orleans. Tomasso dragging Johnny up the ramp to repeat what he did to Gargano last year. Tomasso trying to put Johnny through the tables again. Tomasso spitting on Johnny's wedding ring and throwing it across the arena. That's the stuff that makes me love wrestling.
> 
> And of course you get the spot where Johnny turns the tables and it shows character development on his end as well. Sitting in the same position Tomasso did a year ago, staring at his ring finger with no ring. And then Johnny just becomes unhinged. It's not enough for him. He needs to end Tomasso. I loved the multiple Superkick spot.
> 
> And I even loved the ending with Johnny losing his cool so much he had to fight off security guards and even a hand cuffed Ciampa found enough of an opening in the chaos to use the exposed ring to finish Johnny. Some may look at it as just a DDT. But it was a Spike DDT onto exposed wood, putting over how dangerous that is.
> 
> 
> 
> So all in all Takeover Chicago was a damn good show. Black vs. Lars is worth a watch too, despite a bad botch towards the end.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TyAbbotSucks said:


> A guy got slammed through a table from 12 feet in the air, kicked in the head for 5 minutes straight, tapped out 5 times, and constantly bombed on for the course of 15-20 minutes landed 1 move and walked off on his own power and nearly no sold all that damage without a limp. That's my issue


And Gargano could have took the stopage win but didnt. His rage caused him to fall right into a DDT on wood. Its perfect. People still bitch about selling? Get over yourselves. Its fuckin fake. Omg i cant enjoy this if he doesnt sell properly! Jesus. Like 5 foot 9 Gargano could beat up 8 guys in suits before that either. Its entertainment. You people are such party poopers dude.


----------



## MEMS

Tag match stole the show right off the bat and could not be overtaken. That was amazing. 

Gargano-Ciampa was great but not as good as their first. I am just not crazy about the hardcore stuff.


----------



## safc-scotty

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> When is the next set of tapings? I know they're flying out to the UK for Monday & Tuesday.


Thursday night (they taped two matches for Wednesday before the show like they usually do). Been a busy few weeks for the NXT crew!

I enjoyed the show overall. Every match was at least decent and I really enjoyed the opener and the street fight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I really have to watch the tag match and main event again with a clear head and not being tired as I am right now. I look forward to watching those two matches tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MOTN? Need to watch it again, but I was very satisfied with what we got to see


----------



## MC

My favourite parts of these shows are the people gushing over what rating Dave gives them despite them always saying that he ratings don't matter. I can't wait, :mark


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I was convinced the first match of the night wouldn't be topped as my MOTN, but Gargano/Ciampa did just that. It legit had some of the best storytelling I've ever seen. That giant table spot was the best I've ever seen live and no way would anyone have sold me on a Ciampa win after that, but he did and I was in pure shock. Now Gargano can be satisfied with the amount of sheer pain he dished out on to Ciampa, but at the same time Ciampa retains his credibility as the best heel in the business and can move on to a title match with Black, while Gargano hits the main roster (I pray for him). But just the perfectly booked way to end the fued IMO. It won't get better than this. It can't, but that's what I said about their match at the last Takeover too. NXT is just unreal, continues to blow my mind.


----------



## SAMCRO

TyAbbotSucks said:


> A guy got slammed through a table from 12 feet in the air, kicked in the head for 5 minutes straight, tapped out 5 times, and constantly bombed on for the course of 15-20 minutes landed 1 move and walked off on his own power and nearly no sold all that damage without a limp. That's my issue


So? Mick Foley fell off the HIAC and through it and was able to get up on his own power. Some guys are tough as shit and can walk it off. Ciampa is nuts and can endure alot pain, and its not like he no sold it 2 minutes after it happened, he was out for a while laying before Gargano got back on him.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Fuck Big Dave. Take a peek at my ratings!

NXT Takeover Chicago

NXT Tag Team Championship
Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan vs Undisputed Era (c)
****3/4

Velveteen Dream vs Ricochet
****3/4

NXT Womens Championship
Nikki Cross vs Shayna Baszler (c)
****
Nikki was awesome. roud

NXT Championship
Lars Sullivan vs Aleister Black (c)
***3/4

Chicago Street Fight
Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa
*****+
One of the best rivalries ever (matches/story)! :banderas*


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> And Gargano could have took the stopage win but didnt. His rage caused him to fall right into a DDT on wood. Its perfect. People still bitch about selling? Get over yourselves. Its fuckin fake. Omg i cant enjoy this if he doesnt sell properly! Jesus. Like 5 foot 9 Gargano could beat up 8 guys in suits before that either. Its entertainment. You people are such party poopers dude.


Lol exactly, people bitching about Ciampa no selling and making it seem unrealistic, yet as you said they are perfectly fine believing a short little guy like Gargano can beat up multiple men on his own. 

If you wanna get further into it, punches are fake as hell in wrestling, so many times a guy will be wailing on someone with clean right hands to the head over and over again and yet there will be no marks, bruising or bleeding. And the guy taking the punches will be perfectly fine and show no signs of someone who had just got punched the head 15 times.

As you said its pro wrestling, its all fake and a ton of shit happens in it thats unrealistic all the time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I was convinced the first match of the night wouldn't be topped as my MOTN, but Gargano/Ciampa did just that. It legit had some of the best storytelling I've ever seen. That giant table spot was the best I've ever seen live and no way would anyone have sold me on a Ciampa win after that, but he did and I was in pure shock. Now Gargano can be satisfied with the amount of sheer pain he dished out on to Ciampa, but at the same time Ciampa retains his credibility as the best heel in the business and can move on to a title match with Black, while Gargano hits the main roster (I pray for him). But just the perfectly booked way to end the fued IMO. It won't get better than this. It can't, but that's what I said about their match at the last Takeover too. NXT is just unreal, continues to blow my mind.


*Do you really think it's over? I think the rubber match will be at NXT Brooklyn.*


----------



## Pizzamorg

I didn’t watch TakeOver Live, but I did get up three hours early before work so I could watch this before going on any social media and have this ruined for me. 

Before we talk about the show… Holy shit Keith Lee?! So he really did sign? God damn.

I thought this was the best TakeOver in a bloody long time. I get why NXT gets so hyped when watching the MR which can’t even get the basics right, but I’ve found a lot of TakeOver’s really overrated.

Not this one though. 

The card did have one dud for me in Ricochet/Dream, which I wouldn’t even necessarily say was horrible, it just failed to capitalise on the intrigue of the build in the same compelling way Black and Dream did last year. I also still have zero investment in the so called Women’s “Division” on NXT but otherwise we got three match of the year quality matches on this card. 

We got a flawless NXT Title match which simultaneously made me a Lars Sullivan fan but also completely convinced me of Black’s viability as Champion. The closing imagery of the bloodied Sullivan on his knees all defiance before Black delivered one more Black Mass right to the temple... that’s what it’s all about for me. 

We got a near flawless NXT Tag Title match which only really lost points for me for giving so much of this away during the build. Been waiting for what feels like an entire lifetime for them to do something with Burch and Lorcan individually but I’d happily take them as a tag team when put over this strong. I felt some serious pride watching this one. 

Then we got the main event which was pure, blissful, perfection. This was everything I wanted the first time around. Ciampa and Gargano proved that you don’t need colour to make a match feel truly brutal, I don’t remember the last time a match has taken me on this wild an emotional rollercoaster and this is coming from someone who has been very critical of this feud and the way they have constructed it. My new WWE match of the year for sure.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Do you really think it's over? I think the rubber match will be at NXT Brooklyn.*


I hope it is. I thought New Orleans should have been the ending, they dragged it out a bit longer though to another match, which is fine now because this match delivered. Not really sure what else they could do now that we haven't already seen on a weekly show build or a match. People talk about ending it in Hell in a Cell, but can it really get more brutal than tonight? Also we already had Johnny's feel good win at New Orleans, so I don't see the point in a third match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Takeovers are consistently the best WWE produced ppvs. To me, they rarely disappoint and this was no exception. I have a newfound respect for Oney Lorcan and that tag match so exceeded my expectations that I could hardly believe what I was seeing. Dream match suffered from too high of expectations but it was still very good. Great show overall.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Reading about people talking about shit about the Gargano/Ciampa finish. Why wouldn't Ciampa walk out with his head held high after that match? He turned Gargano into everything he hated and then still stole the victory from him anyway. That adrenaline and those endorphins would be coursing through his veins. Honestly I am usually super critical of selling, especially in New Japan where a guy gets his legged worked on for about thirty five years but then starts doing flips and top rope moves like everything up until that point in the match was completely pointless but I can 100% forgive the Ciampa ending within the wider context of the story. Even the stuff about Ciampa tapping out, Ciampa is a coward, we have already established this. As soon as shit starts hitting the fan, he gets scared and taps out, you shouldn't take it like he is completely defeated. 

Just so frustrating, why am I always out of sync with everyone else? 

I wanted to come into this thread and celebrate that piece of art with everyone and all I see is people complaining. Yet everyone praised the first match which for me was awful. All that build and they had a regular wrestling match with a couple of basic spots. How can people really be praising that match higher than this one? 

I just don't get wrestling fans.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> So? Mick Foley fell off the HIAC and through it and was able to get up on his own power. Some guys are tough as shit and can walk it off. Ciampa is nuts and can endure alot pain, and its not like he no sold it 2 minutes after it happened, he was out for a while laying before Gargano got back on him.


These people are weird dude. Who watches that masterpiece of violence and goes.."must go to wrestling forum to write a paragraph about the selling!" Like..stop being miserable and loosen up. Ciampa didnt even do anything, Gargano fell in his arms and he dropped back. Thats it. 

You guys wonder why the IWC gets made fun of. Jeesh.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Pizzamorg said:


> Reading about people talking about shit about the Gargano/Ciampa finish. Why wouldn't Ciampa walk out with his head held high after that match? He turned Gargano into everything he hated and then still stole the victory from him anyway. That adrenaline and those endorphins would be coursing through his veins. Honestly I am usually super critical of selling, especially in New Japan where a guy gets his legged worked on for about thirty five years but then starts doing flips and top rope moves like everything up until that point in the match was completely pointless but I can 100% forgive the Ciampa ending within the wider context of the story. Even the stuff about Ciampa tapping out, Ciampa is a coward, we have already established this. As soon as shit starts hitting the fan, he gets scared and taps out, you shouldn't take it like he is completely defeated.
> 
> Just so frustrating, why am I always out of sync with everyone else?
> 
> I wanted to come into this thread and celebrate that piece of art with everyone and all I see is people complaining. Yet everyone praised the first match which for me was awful. All that build and they had a regular wrestling match with a couple of basic spots. How can people really be praising that match higher than this one?
> 
> I just don't get wrestling fans.


I fully agree except the part about the first match. That match was picture perfect, but so was this. This one was also mindblowing, so I think I slightly give the edge to this match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I fully agree except the part about the first match. That match was picture perfect, but so was this. This one was also mindblowing, so I think I slightly give the edge to this match.


Because like I said. These people are weirdos. This match was far superior to their first.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wth was up with Dream doing a Hogan impersonation? I get the nod to Prince Puma with the tights, but what was with him imitating Hulk Hogan? That just seemed really random and made no sense for his feud with Ricochet.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

As always NXT puts on an excellent show... Theres literally no complaints here. They manage to find a way to make me care about every single match and wrestlers involved in them. 

The tag match was one of the best non gimmick tag matches i’ve ever seen. Dream vs Ricochet was definitely a great showcase for both guys. I hated Shayna Baszler at first but the way NXT has booked her has really made her grow on me and her fued with Cross definitely made sense. Black vs Sullivan told a great story and is an excellent way to kick off Black’s title reign.

As for the mainevent... i cant really say anything that hasnt been said already. NXT crafted this amazing organic fued with two guys who were afterthoughts in NXT two years ago. Johnny Gargano is a baby face we all love and want to cheer for and Ciampa is a sick SOB and a prime example of what a heel is supposed to be. 

These Takeovers leave me so satisfied that there’s almost no need to even try watching main roster shit. Also “FUCK YOU CIAMPA!”


----------



## Desecrated

Pizzamorg said:


> Reading about people talking about shit about the Gargano/Ciampa finish. Why wouldn't Ciampa walk out with his head held high after that match? He turned Gargano into everything he hated and then still stole the victory from him anyway. That adrenaline and those endorphins would be coursing through his veins. Honestly I am usually super critical of selling, especially in New Japan where a guy gets his legged worked on for about thirty five years but then starts doing flips and top rope moves like everything up until that point in the match was completely pointless but I can 100% forgive the Ciampa ending within the wider context of the story. Even the stuff about Ciampa tapping out, Ciampa is a coward, we have already established this. As soon as shit starts hitting the fan, he gets scared and taps out, you shouldn't take it like he is completely defeated.
> 
> Just so frustrating, why am I always out of sync with everyone else?
> 
> I wanted to come into this thread and celebrate that piece of art with everyone and all I see is people complaining. Yet everyone praised the first match which for me was awful. All that build and they had a regular wrestling match with a couple of basic spots. How can people really be praising that match higher than this one?
> 
> I just don't get wrestling fans.


@RainmakerV2 @Y2JHolla and whoever else is feeling like a victim.

Quit the self-aggrandising. The response is still overwhelmingly positive. Even to me, selling doesn't detract that much. It's a nitpick, a molehill. Quit making the mountains. The general consensus is still OVER..wait for it. WHELMINGLY. Positive. Even myself give it roughly ****1/2. Yet, the majority here and the OVERWHELMING majority (for effect) on reddit are giving it the full works.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Desecrated said:


> @RainmakerV2 @Y2JHolla and whoever else is feeling like a victim.
> 
> Quit the self-aggrandising. The response is still overwhelmingly positive. Even to me, selling doesn't detract that much. It's a nitpick, a molehill. Quit making the mountains. The general consensus is still OVER..wait for it. WHELMINGLY. Positive. Even myself give it roughly ****1/2. Yet, the majority here and the OVERWHELMING majority (for effect) on reddit are giving it the full works.


Meh. 

It can just be exhausting on this forum at times. 

So many rules for one but not the other style breakdowns on so many matches, promotions, shows etc. I appreciate it is all subjective, this is a forum so everything is opinion and nothing is fact but I dunno. I am always so out of sync with everyone on here, people telling me that X is the greatest X and I am just whelmed by it at best. 

I finally found something I thought I could love with everyone and all I see is pages after pages of nitpicking which wasn't present in the first match, which was far inferior to this one as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Kratosx23

Pizzamorg said:


> Reading about people talking about shit about the Gargano/Ciampa finish. Why wouldn't Ciampa walk out with his head held high after that match? He turned Gargano into everything he hated and then still stole the victory from him anyway. That adrenaline and those endorphins would be coursing through his veins. Honestly I am usually super critical of selling, especially in New Japan where a guy gets his legged worked on for about thirty five years but then starts doing flips and top rope moves like everything up until that point in the match was completely pointless but I can 100% forgive the Ciampa ending within the wider context of the story. Even the stuff about Ciampa tapping out, Ciampa is a coward, we have already established this. As soon as shit starts hitting the fan, he gets scared and taps out, you shouldn't take it like he is completely defeated.
> 
> Just so frustrating, why am I always out of sync with everyone else?
> 
> I wanted to come into this thread and celebrate that piece of art with everyone and all I see is people complaining. Yet everyone praised the first match which for me was awful. All that build and they had a regular wrestling match with a couple of basic spots. How can people really be praising that match higher than this one?
> 
> I just don't get wrestling fans.


I agree with everything you said, except for the fact the first match was awesome, and, if you're super critical of selling, you should be critical of the spot where Ciampa put the chair against Gargano's throat and drove the chair leg into the steps. The match was phenomenal, but that spot was a bridge too far for me. That spot should be used to write someone off for MONTHS. He got a chair plunged into his throat and he was fine after about 2 minutes.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree with everything you said, except for the fact the first match was awesome, and, if you're super critical of selling, you should be critical of the spot where Ciampa put the chair against Gargano's throat and drove the chair leg into the steps. The match was phenomenal, but that spot was a bridge too far for me. That spot should be used to write someone off for MONTHS. He got a chair plunged into his throat and he was fine after about 2 minutes.


This didn’t bother me for two reasons.

One was that with a PG product where we see table and chair bumps on a weekly basis, this was something different that felt brutal without the need of colour so I didn’t mind it’s inclusion even if yes, from a story perspective it didn’t necessarily need to be there. 

In regards to the selling, I just assumed Gargano’s neck pain was so bad especially with the preexisting injury that it overwhelmed any other pain he was experiencing.


----------



## Sincere

Dibil13 said:


> Not really, aside from the occasional crossbody. That's the problem with this gimmick. She's kind of pigeonholed into doing a bunch of sloppy brawling.


Yet, hilariously, Nikki still managed to somehow have a more varied offense in that match than Shayna. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

I prefer the first Gargano/Ciampa match this year, mainly cos I was in attendance in person for it, so I'm bias towards it :lol This one was an excellent match, though!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

RainmakerV2 said:


> *And Gargano could have took the stopage win but didnt. *His rage caused him to fall right into a DDT on wood. Its perfect. People still bitch about selling? Get over yourselves. Its fuckin fake. Omg i cant enjoy this if he doesnt sell properly! Jesus. Like 5 foot 9 Gargano could beat up 8 guys in suits before that either. Its entertainment. You people are such party poopers dude.


Get over what? Taking the stoppage would have been more believable than literally kicking a guy in the head hand cuffed repeatedly for minutes AFTER getting slammed through a table but trying to tell me a guy getting his head slammed on wood once is damaged more than the guy that took punishment for 20 minutes running. 

Nobody complained about the 35 minutes prior the 36th sucked, deal. 



SAMCRO said:


> So? Mick Foley fell off the HIAC and through it and was able to get up on his own power. Some guys are tough as shit and can walk it off. Ciampa is nuts and can endure alot pain, and its not like he no sold it 2 minutes after it happened, he was out for a while laying before Gargano got back on him.


One Foley didn't win, two Foley took a 10 minute break after getting thrown off the cell we're not talking about that. FYI, Foley didn't walk on his own power after that match dude got assistance. I'm talking about the guy that clearly endured more punishment in the final 20 minutes of the match including the biggest spot getting up before the guy who lost on a fluke.


----------



## zrc

Who's next in line for the tag belts?
Don't get me wrong I like me some Burch & Lorcan, but its quite sad when I consider the other tag teams. They only started pushing them once Danny signed a full time contract after years of them jobbing. Moustache Mountain are in the UK atm, War Raiders haven't had much time, Street Profits & Heavy Machinery are jokes, they split up Moss & Tino. 

I expect they'll give Bate & Seven the next tag shot? With Dunne facing off with Cole.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Great as usual. 

I honestly had low expectations for the tag match. The least interesting match on the card for me. While I enjoy TUE, I could care less about Burch and Lorcan. However that match was amazing and Team 1 2 made a fan of me tonight. I don't know where they go from here but I don't see these titles being defended in Brooklyn though.

Dream vs Ricochet was an good match. It didn't live up to the lofty expectations but both men looked good. I enjoyed the one-upsmanship they were doing and sometimes you forget the Dream has only been wrestling for 2 years. From here I can see Ricochet go for Adam Cole and the North American title. Not sure what the Dream is going to do.

Disappointed in the women's match. I was big on that the feud with Dakota was just a part in the bigger story of Nikki being the only one Shayna could scare but the pay off was lacking. I wished that this match was on the weekly show and the excellent match a couple weeks ago with Bazler and Kai was on this Takeover. Nikki is gone after this to join Sanity on SDL and Shayna will either pick back up with Kai or move to Sane. Either way shes dropping the title in Brooklyn to whoever.

Aside from the botch I enjoyed the title match. I'm a fan of Lars and I think he did well against a much more experienced Black. I didn't expect him to win but he looked good and strong in defeat. Lars will meet a man his size when he starts a program with Keith Lee and Black will fight Ciampa and drop the title in Brooklyn.

The main event was a clinic in proper storytelling. Everything from Candice handing Johnny the crutch from their first match and Ciampa throwing Gargano into the screen onstage like from his heel turn to Ciampa removing Johnny's wedding ring spitting on it and throwing it into the crowd and Johnny losing his mind when he realizes its gone. I thought the long game story telling of bringing out the cuffs and removing the mat early but not using them till the end was brilliant. Didn't think they were actually going to do the table spot since there weren't any boxes under them. Liked the spike DDT onto the wood to end the match as well. After this they will separate and move onto different feud Ciampa as I said will take the title from Black and Johnny will battle EC3 before G/C III happens for the title either in LA or wherever the Rumble will be.


----------



## TD Stinger

Guys, let us not forget the most important things from last night:

Dream wore Prince Puma inspired tights, and Ciampa had on a Thanos themed shirt with his head on Thanos's body. Nothing else matters after that.


----------



## Heel To Face

Just enjoy a great show and stop overthinking everything. Why this guy didnt do that or well this guy should have did this. 

NXT is the best wrestling show on right now. It is short sweet and too the point. 

Everyone who is complaining just wait til the marathon Money in the Bank show and than try and sell me on the little things wrong with NXT.


----------



## Empress

I haven't watched NXT regularly in years and decided to watch and decided to watch last night's PPV on a whim. I'm so glad I did. The passion I had for wrestling just returned. It was great watching performers have the freedom to tell a story in the ring. 

Dream vs Ricochet was a nice opener. Dream is is perfect. I hate to think of what the main roster will do to him but he just gets it. 

The main event was wild! Ciampa spitting on the wedding ring and throwing it into the crowd was so old school. Loved it.


----------



## MC

Empress said:


> I haven't watched NXT regularly in years and decided to watch and decided to watch last night's PPV on a whim. I'm so glad I did. The passion I had for wrestling just returned. It was great watching performers have the freedom to tell a story in the ring.
> 
> Dream vs Ricochet was a nice opener. Dream is is perfect. I hate to think of what the main roster will do to him but he just gets it.
> 
> The main event was wild! Ciampa spitting on the wedding ring and throwing it into the crowd was so old school. Loved it.


Dream vs Ricochet wasn't the opener.


----------



## Empress

MC 16 said:


> Dream vs Ricochet wasn't the opener.


My bad. What opened the show? That's the point I started watching.


----------



## MC

Empress said:


> My bad. What opened the show? That's the point I started watching.


Undisputed Era vs Oney Locran & Danny Burch


----------



## Crasp

And a glorious opener it was.


----------



## seabs

*Hell of a show. Opener kinda sucked up until Oney got the hot tag. Crowd wouldn't get behind Oney and Burch and Strong and O'Reilly are dull when it comes to working a control segment. Then Oney got in and they had a long finishing stretch and I almost reluctantly got super into it by the end. Burch is a guy that I watched a lot when I was everything Indy going and he's good but unspectacular and those guys aren't made for WWE but it was cool that he got to have a big match on a big WWE show in a match that delivered. He'd be good being what Dillinger should have been in NXT serving as a measuring stick for new guys and an on roster coach ala Ohno. Oney off the hot tag was super awesome and if he gets a partner who can be a bigger star he could be half of a great team. O'Reilly sucks but to give him credit where it's deserved his wobbly leg sell of one of the strikes was awesome. Went in giving Oney and Burch absolutely had no chance but they had a couple of near falls that had me doubting it for a second. Great match by the end and the best thing any of the Undisputed guys have been involved in so far bar the Ladder Match. 

Ricochet/Dream was honest to god one of my favourtie matches ever and a total blowaway spectacle. Dream's entrance made no sense and 99 times out of 100 would be so cringey but Dream makes things like that work so well. Ricochet's entrance is spectacular too and presents him as a superstar straight away. Build to this was that a story of showmanship and Dream wanting to outperform the ultimate showman and this was a case of the match being the perfect conclusion to the story told in the build and that's a lost art in modern wrestling but something Dream is excelling at. The spots were incredible and the near falls ruled but what made this a perfect match was the character work and the storytelling which made every single spot meaningful and not just the highspots. There was never a spot for the sake of a spot or the early stages being something wrestlers have to get through before they can pick up the pace like the opener absolutely was. Just a spot like Ricochet seeing Dream get up early and jump from the top rope to the apron to avoid him after being caught with the same spot earlier and then Dream being obsessed with not just beating Ricochet but outperforming him copying the spot later is something so simple that you get so much equity out of. And the highspots absolutely ruled. The superplex to the floor, Ricochet doing the Death Valley Bomb, Dream's dive to the outside. Ricochet's SSP was just an incredible sequence with Dream seeming to roll out of danger of any mere mortal and then Ricochet remembering he's an alien and continue to leave me in awe of what he can do and Dream getting then still getting the knees up. And of course the story had the fitting conclusion with Dream being obsessed with outperforming Ricochet being the ultimate downfall of him before Ricochet again proved why he's the ultimate showman finishing the match with the 630. I think the fact that I've watched him do that spot for years now makes it easy to forget that to most WWE fans at least it's something I don't think anyone else has ever done before there. Also Dream fucking flew for that elbow. When you watch an 80s classic you sometimes think wow imagine if this had the athleticism of today. And when you watch a modern day classic you think wow imagine if this had the character work and all round storytelling of yesteryear. This had the awe inspiring modern day athleticism with the old school style of everything mattering. Five star match guys.

Shayna/Nikki were kinda doomed following that but they had a character driven match that was a nice easy watch and was perfect for this spot on the card. Shayna intimidating her way through the roster and then coming up against someone who's too much of a loon to be scared of her was awesome progression. Nikki's really delivered whenever she gets the big match opportunity. Her offence needs to look a bit edgier but she works the crazy gimmick into her matches really well without it Dean Ambrose garbage which it inevitably will on the main roster. There's a lot of good with Shayna but still a lot of bad that will hopefully become more polished as she gets more experienced because if it does she can be a great foil for the more popular stars.

Vic Joseph was really good btw. Not sure if I've mentioned him when I bring 205 Live up but he's very good in a simple way that doesn't distract you from the performers like Mauro does. 

Black/Lars was good and really nicely worked as a big guy little guy match. Lars is really good for a guy that size with the experience he has. Botched Black Mass was a shame but in a way worked out for the best if Lars was going to kick out of it. Plus they still got to put Lars over using it by having them fight his way back up after the second one hit. It feels like forever since the NXT title program has been the hottest program going into a TakeOver. Maybe Gargano/Almas but that's the exception not the rule over the last few years. It doesn't really matter because there's always been something super hot but it is weird. 

Main event was brilliant. Didn't think it was as good as New Orleans but still hit all the spots you wanted it to hit. KICK. HIS. ASS. Neck work after Ciampa's latest attack and Gargano's sell of every shot was great. Last time I thought they got everything out of everything and didn't have to do a million things. That wasn't the case here but the pacing was still great and the seething hatred was ever present. Storytelling was absolutely on point. I love how in both matches Gargano has shown remorse for the depths he's sunk to and then Ciampa does something to push him back over the edge. Last time he had try gave Ciampa a chance for redemption with the crutch spot and this time the inner battle of what he'd done after the table spot before realising what Ciampa sunk to with the wedding ring spot which was so incredible and that triggering Gargano to sink back into Ciampa's hell. Totally fine with the finish because it means another match between these two and I'm completely in favour of that. I kinda hope they hold it off though and have Ciampa refuse to give Gargano a rematch because it's over now he's won and go and win the title and set up the third match later in the year for the belt where Gargano not just overcomes Ciampa but finally gets the belt. Crowd were kinda obnoxious at certain points too with some of their chants but it felt like small portions than the whole. Like this isn't the match to be doing your woop woop shtick. 

Opener - ****
Ricochet/Dream - *****
Shayna/Nikki - **3/4
Black/Sullivan - ***1/4
Ciampa/Gargano - ****1/2*


----------



## MC

The opener was MOTN imo.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

You can tell it was a great show when you have different people having different match of the night candidates and each one of those matches gets such a high rating.


----------



## RiverFenix

Helluva show. My favorite match was the tag opener. Best tag match since The Revival vs #DIY feud. Crowd was weird as Undisputed was still getting the fan support - too much "cool heel" work maybe? Came around to Burch and Lorcan because of their incredible ring work, but still popped for Undisputed getting the win. I'd like to see more between these teams - maybe even Oney/Burch getting the titles with the next shot and then losing them back on a rematch clause return match. I'd also like to see Burch/Lorcan vs TMDK and War Raiders. Tag Division is heating up again with new blood establishing/re-establishing itself after stagnating a bit with Sanity and AoP being around too long. It's too bad you know this is likely their peak as Vince hates tag wrestling, but might as well enjoy the ride while it lasts down here. 

Ricochet vs Dream was very good in it's own right. I think the right guy won. Dream does need to win a feud soon, but the storyline here was Dream trying to beat Ricochet at his own game - and Ricochet is one of the best in the world. Dream "wins" even when he loses these matches in that his stature raises and nobody holds the losses against him when it's Black and Ricochet. I guess he did beat Ohno on a Takeover and IIRC that was a good match to boot. It's the little things with Dream that he does, like the timing of getting the knees up on the SSP - it really adds to matches. Was the Hogan homage done to hide the Prince Puma inspired pants? Was it a nod to the hardcore wrestling fan who would recognize the LU/Puma pants while hiding it from the more layfan (or Vince) by covering it with a Hogan homage? Or am I over thinking it? 

Black vs Sullivan was very solid. Until the botch. Complete whiff on the Black Mass a foot or more miss and Lars sold it to a near fall. It's too bad it happened because it was a good match in it's own right. A definite change of pace, but entertaining. Lars is relatively green, Black and/or the Ref should have better handled it. I wish Sullivan would stop with the top top head butts - it's not worth it. 

Gargano vs Ciampa needs to finish already. They keep trying to one-up their previous matches and cannot on an emotional level so they up the violence and spots. The handcuffed superkick spot seemed to he a ugly homage to Rock/Mankind handcuffed chair shot bit. Not sure I get why the suits tried to break things up mid-match. I guess it's to set up a HIAC match in Brooklyn where nobody will be able to save Ciampa sorta deal. 

I'd have rather had Black vs Ciampa vs Gargano set up for this show as was assumed at one point. The storytelling of Gargano wanting the title but also wanting revenge would have been interesting and including Black and the title would have better kept the Ciampa/Gargano feud fresh.

Props to the crowd reaction to the main event finish though - especially the front row in the camera view for the ddt and pinfall. Really did add to that finish and moment.


----------



## TD Stinger

Another note from last night, Vic Joesph did a fine job in place of Mauro. Nothing amazing but I never throughout the show found myself thinking "man, I wish Mauro was here."


----------



## Jbardo

Empress said:


> MC 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dream vs Ricochet wasn't the opener.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. What opened the show? That's the point I started watching.
Click to expand...

Wow go back and watch the tag. Was excellent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano and Ciampa are the best performers in NXT history and have the best feud in NXT history. They cemented that last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Oney Lorcan looks awkward and gangly at times but he totally won me over last night. The tag match was excellent.


----------



## TJQ

THE MAN said:


> Oney Lorcan looks awkward and gangly at times but he totally won me over last night. The tag match was excellent.


Accept the sprint king into your life, he will treat you well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That finish to the main event is legit one of my favorite finishes I've ever seen for a match. Whoever came up with that deserves a bonus.


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> Accept the sprint king into your life, he will treat you well.


And always remember, Oney Rules.


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> And always remember, Oney Rules.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TJQ said:


> Accept the sprint king into your life, he will treat you well.


He'll never let you grow tired of his singles matches because they never go longer than 7 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pizzamorg said:


> Reading about people talking about shit about the Gargano/Ciampa finish. Why wouldn't Ciampa walk out with his head held high after that match? He turned Gargano into everything he hated and then still stole the victory from him anyway. That adrenaline and those endorphins would be coursing through his veins. Honestly I am usually super critical of selling, especially in New Japan where a guy gets his legged worked on for about thirty five years but then starts doing flips and top rope moves like everything up until that point in the match was completely pointless but I can 100% forgive the Ciampa ending within the wider context of the story. Even the stuff about Ciampa tapping out, Ciampa is a coward, we have already established this. As soon as shit starts hitting the fan, he gets scared and taps out, you shouldn't take it like he is completely defeated.
> 
> Just so frustrating, why am I always out of sync with everyone else?
> 
> I wanted to come into this thread and celebrate that piece of art with everyone and all I see is people complaining. Yet everyone praised the first match which for me was awful. All that build and they had a regular wrestling match with a couple of basic spots. How can people really be praising that match higher than this one?
> 
> I just don't get wrestling fans.


I get what you mean, but I stopped taking those folks seriously along time ago. Some of them are trolling. Some of them are just trying to get underneath your skin. A small percentage of them are actually being honest and that is their opinion. But most of them are just trying to to take your enjoyment away from what you like.

Like I said, I stopped taking them serious long ago. Especially when you see the wrestling that their into with the lack of selling that goes on and whatnot, it's hard not to throw them in the trolling garbage can. So, that's what I do with their opinions. Just skip right over them, and you'll be happy. Basically nobody else even shares their awful 'opinions' and most don't take their trolling serious. Its not meant to be taken serious. Just take solace in the fact that they're obviously mad as fuck and seething that so many people are enjoying something.


----------



## MC

I have to say Ciampa last night was fantastic. Everything he did was very enjoyable. He made that match work for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I enjoyed Dream and Ricochet far more upon the second viewing.Might be because I was paying closer attention to it and not concerning myself with posting during it. You belong in a bingo hall was line of the night for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Updated star ratings:

Tag match: 4.25

Dream/Ricochet: 3.5

Ciampa/Gargano: 4.5


----------



## Desecrated

Ordinarily I wouldn't give a shit. I mean, why bother. It's just match ratings. But considering the crusade you went on last night.



ROLLINS said:


> Updated star ratings:
> 
> Tag match: 4.25
> 
> Dream/Ricochet: 3.5
> 
> Ciampa/Gargano: 4.5





ROLLINS said:


> I get what you mean, but I stopped taking those folks seriously along time ago. Some of them are trolling. Some of them are just trying to get underneath your skin. A small percentage of them are actually being honest and that is their opinion. But most of them are just trying to to take your enjoyment away from what you like.
> 
> Like I said, I stopped taking them serious long ago. Especially when you see the wrestling that their into with the lack of selling that goes on and whatnot, it's hard not to throw them in the trolling garbage can. So, that's what I do with their opinions. Just skip right over them, and you'll be happy. Basically nobody else even shares their awful 'opinions' and most don't take their trolling serious. Its not meant to be taken serious. Just take solace in the fact that they're obviously mad as fuck and seething that so many people are enjoying something.


These ratings rather undo your sanctimonious argument. You spoke like it was an unjustice to not give the match 6 stars. Either you are bullshitting, or you wanted an opportunity to go after people who have been critical of guys like Seth Rollins in recent months, like MC16?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Desecrated said:


> Ordinarily I wouldn't give a shit. I mean, why bother. It's just match ratings. But considering the crusade you went on last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ratings rather undo your sanctimonious argument. You spoke like it was an unjustice to not give the match 6 stars. Either you are bullshitting, or you wanted an opportunity to go after people who have been critical of guys like Seth Rollins in recent months, like MC16?


Just because I liked the matches I liked, doesn't mean I have any of them at 6 stars, which I obviously do not, as you can see. Nice try, though.

And I don't even read that guys' posts. So, no.


----------



## MC

Desecrated said:


> Ordinarily I wouldn't give a shit. I mean, why bother. It's just match ratings. But considering the crusade you went on last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ratings rather undo your sanctimonious argument. You spoke like it was an unjustice to not give the match 6 stars. Either you are bullshitting, or you wanted an opportunity to go after people who have been critical of guys like Seth Rollins in recent months, like MC16?


Didn't you know? Disagreeing with people equals trolling. Some people just don't want to hear the flaws of matches/wrestlers. Which is understandable I guess. Oh well, not my problem.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He made his first mistake when he assumed I had any of last night's matches at 6 stars, just because I liked some of them. There goes his entire argument right there. That has to suck. And it's far from just me who feels that way about certain posters, I know that for an *absolute* fact.


----------



## Desecrated

ROLLINS said:


> Just because I liked the matches I liked, doesn't mean I have any of them at 6 stars, which I obviously do not, as you can see. Nice try, though.
> 
> And I don't even read that guys' posts. So, no.


A degree of consistency helps the context. Otherwise, it just falls apart at the seams. You suggested something wasn't within the boundaries of being open to critique because of the quality. It later turns ou you didn't rate it as flawless anyway. So, what is open to critique? If Jinder vs Roman turns out to be a dud to everyone else but you, would it still be blasphemous and trolling to critique it? Of course the slope isn't that slippery, I'm sure. Right?

And obviously for some prejudiced reasons?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Desecrated said:


> A degree of consistency helps the context. Otherwise, it just falls apart at the seams. You suggested something wasn't within the boundaries of being open to critique because of the quality. It later turns ou you didn't rate it as flawless anyway. So, what is open to critique? If Jinder vs Roman turns out to be a dud to everyone else but you, would it still be blasphemous and trolling to critique it? Of course the slope isn't that slippery, I'm sure. Right?
> 
> And obviously for some prejudiced reasons?


The argument is kind of lost with your very first sentence in your previous post.

You making the assumption that I had any of last night's matches at 6 stars just because I gave them praise is on you, though. Not me. 

Not all of us nit-pick every little aspect of every little match and champion our favorite type of wrestling as superior to everyone else's like some do on here week in and week out in other sections and other threads. If my praising of some of last night's matches hurt some feelings (which it apparently did), then that's too bad, but it wasn't my goal. Some people enjoy giving praise to matches. Some enjoy being more critical. It is what it is. If anyone has a problem, they can feel free to put me on ignore. I promise I will be more than fine with that option being taken.


----------



## MC

This is very entertaining stuff guys, but where does the 6 star ratings come into play. I missed it the first time round. In the credit scenes perhaps?

@Desecrated ; What did you mean guys like me? I'm not THAT critical of Seth, am I? In fact, the majority of the match ratings of his are 3-3.5 stars. That's good, he is my non 205 Live/NXT MVP of WWE.


----------



## lagofala

Loved the event and the Gargano-Ciampa would have been way better if the fans played along. It was such a good visual.


----------



## Desecrated

ROLLINS said:


> The argument is kind of lost with your very first sentence in your previous post.
> 
> You making the assumption that I had any of last night's matches at 6 stars just because I gave them praise is on you, though. Not me.
> 
> Not all of us nit-pick every little aspect of every little match and champion our favorite type of wrestling as superior to everyone else's like some do on here week in and week out in other sections and other threads. If my praising of some of last night's matches hurt some feelings (which it apparently did), then that's too bad, but it wasn't my goal. Some people enjoy giving praise to matches. Some enjoy being more critical. It is what it is. If anyone has a problem, they can feel free to put me on ignore. I promise I will be more than fine with that option being taken.


Six stars wasn't an argument, it was a theory given how 'aggressive' your "critique = troll" argument was. If people weren't allowed to discuss this match without being branded trolls, then surely this match is being given the full treatment by you, right? Are you equally defensive to other 4 1/2 star matches? That's my point, setting context. I have no problem you gave it 4 1/2, wouldn't care if you gave it 1 or 12. I'm just wondering why you chose to be so aggressive here. You defended it like it was 6.

@MC_16 Much to Rollin's chagrin, though right? He has some problem with an other-wrestling poster (or plural). Assumed it was you based on what I've seen in threads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Desecrated said:


> Six stars wasn't an argument, it was a theory given how 'aggressive' your "critique = troll" argument was. If people weren't allowed to discuss this match without being branded trolls, then surely this match is being given the full treatment by you, right? Are you equally defensive to other 4 1/2 star matches? That's my point, setting context. I have no problem you gave it 4 1/2, wouldn't care if you gave it 1 or 12. I'm just wondering why you chose to be so aggressive here. You defended it like it was 6.


People are allowed to discuss anything they want. I have no problem with what 99% of the people say on here most of the time. I don't feel like I defended any of the matches like they were 6 stars. I just gave my thoughts on them. The trolling comment wasn't just about this thread/last night's show. It gets done in alot of threads in general. That's where I think our disconnect is. All I did was put it out there that I liked some of the matches last night. It's really no different than what some others claim are just 'giving their opinion' in other threads on here. If people are gonna dish it, they gotta be able to take it, too. If that's how they're viewing this in the first place, which it does seem like they are at times.


----------



## Sincere

The only thing I didn't enjoy from this show was Shayna Baszler. I still have no idea what anyone sees in her, beyond boredom. Everything else ranged between fantastic to at least pretty good. The lack of Mauro on commentary was noticeable, too; would have loved to hear him selling the fuck out of and losing his shit over Gargano/Ciampa.


----------



## Desecrated

ROLLINS said:


> People are allowed to discuss anything they want. I have no problem with what 99% of the people say on here most of the time. I don't feel like I defended any of the matches like they were 6 stars. I just gave my thoughts on them. The trolling comment wasn't just about this thread/last night's show. It gets done in alot of threads in general. That's where I think our disconnect is. All I did was put it out there that I liked some of the matches last night. It's really no different than what some others claim are just 'giving their opinion' in other threads on here. If people are gonna dish it, they gotta be able to take it, too. If that's how they're viewing this in the first place, which it does seem like they are at times.


Yeah there's probably a disconnect. Without much context, it comes across as very strange. You going meta, me thinking it's related to just this match. It's all fine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Watched the tag match again. No words would do this match justice. All I'm gonna say is the pace they cut was absolutely ridiculous. I have no problem with anyone thinking this was MOTN; it was that good. This and the main-event were tops for me.


----------



## M.V.W.

TakeOver was pretty solid. I dug the Hogan tribute by Dream. Although the Women's Title match was underwhelming I liked the angle of Bazler retreating from Cross. The Street Fight was great. Gargano losing it after discovering his ring was gone was ace as was Ciampa coming back for the surprise win.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

The production is interesting. They pretty much turn off most arena lights during in-ring action. Only during the main event are the NXT logos etc lit up. It's a really stripped down feel that reminds me of some the stuff you'd bring up on "Old School" on the network. I wonder if they are intentionally going for that.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

This is a painting by Claude Monet, a guy whose work has been cherished for centuries. It's called impressionism and I love it. I look at this and I see the warmth of the setting sun and coolness sweeping in as it retreats. I see the darkness falling, the depth of the water, and the mystery of the architecture. The details aren't all given away, the lines aren't SUPER CRISP and that's fine because humans are big brained mammals and the gift of our imagination allows for so much more interaction with this than it was a mere photograph. 



As far as this debate goes between the two supposed wings of wrestling fans - there's definitely something to be said about nitpicking over things that make no difference (like when someone said Ciampa shouldn't have left with his head held high... What?). But in this debate, one side definitely loses credibility every time they insist that there is no selling in NJPW. Like how are y'all trying to critique wrestling outside the WWE when you clearly never watch it :swaggyp


----------



## MC

Desecrated said:


> Six stars wasn't an argument, it was a theory given how 'aggressive' your "critique = troll" argument was. If people weren't allowed to discuss this match without being branded trolls, then surely this match is being given the full treatment by you, right? Are you equally defensive to other 4 1/2 star matches? That's my point, setting context. I have no problem you gave it 4 1/2, wouldn't care if you gave it 1 or 12. I'm just wondering why you chose to be so aggressive here. You defended it like it was 6.
> 
> @MC_16 Much to Rollin's chagrin, though right? He has some problem with an other-wrestling poster (or plural). Assumed it was you based on what I've seen in threads.


Meh. It's probably down to me pointing out that Gargano hasn't sold the chair spot from the being of the match more than anything. And with me being an Okada fan (With him being a bad seller and all), it can leave a bad taste in peoples mouths. Even if I never said otherwise. But what would I know, I'm a just a _"troll"_ from the other wrestling section, am I right?


----------



## Jbardo

ROLLINS said:


> Watched the tag match again. No words would do this match justice. All I'm gonna say is the pace they cut was absolutely ridiculous. I have no problem with anyone thinking this was MOTN; it was that good. This and the main-event were tops for me.


Absolutely loved it on first watch, will rewatch it soon, can easily see it been one of my favourites of the year.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

SO I just got done watching this Takeover and let me tell you.....It was amazing.

The Tag Match was just...Jesus Christ. That was one HELL of a match It was hard hitting, explosive, exciting. It was just everything you could want in a wrestling match. I know this is UE's time to shine but after that match Oney and Danny really need a run with the title's. Those motherfuckers are just too damn good to be jobbing all the fucking time and they proved their fucking worth with this match. This is the best NXT Tag Team Match I've seen since DIY vs The Revival a couple years ago.

Ricochet vs Dream- This one was excellent as well. I think this really told a good story and a good exclamation point on this feud. Ricochet winning doesn't surprise me at all. Figured he was gonna win.

Shayna vs Nikki Cross-This was just okay. Could've been longer but with Gargano/Ciampa I see why they cut this short. Shayna retains to the surprise of noone. 

Black/Sullivan-Good Match. Especially on Allister's Part. Glad that he retained.

Garano/Ciampa-AWESOME. My favorite part of this match is when Ciampa threw Gargano in the entrance.That was a Callback to when he did this at the last Takeover in Chicago and I loved it. One thing I will say is that the ending fell flat. Otherwise it was good. 

Match of the Night gotta be The Tag Team match. That one was awesome from beginning to the end. 

Another great Takeover! This whole is going to once again piss all over the MR.


----------



## Kabraxal

Catching up on this... biggest WTF so far: Velveteen jobbing again to an indy mark’s wet dream. I like Ricochet, but pull the fucking trigger on the Dream. He had proven to be something special but they have him lose far too much in big matches.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I had totally forgotten about the big elephant in the room botch in the Black/Sullivan match as I was so swept up in the finish. That is the only downside of the ole thigh slap, when the kick connects it really enhances it, but if you miss like you did there it is hard to argue that you just clipped the person (which could have been argued as the camera did a pretty good job disguising this, at least from memory without going back and rewatching it) but it is harder to suggest that when the sound made is the same sound made for a full impact move.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

After watching MITB, my appreciation for Takeover went to 11. The contrast in quality between the two is quite stark.


----------



## Alco

What an awesome wrestling show. 

So glad neither Candice nor EC3 interfered in the main event. They teased it heavily imo when they showed EC3 in the crowd for no reason. Very pleased it didn't happen.

Also loved that the crowd gave Oney and Burch such an ovation after their match. Totally deserved. What a great contest.


----------



## TripleG

So I didn't get to watch the show on Saturday night, and I spent most of Sunday celebrating Father's Day with the folks, so I didn't get to watch it until Sunday night while MITB was in progress. 

Fortunately I avoided all spoilers and I'm glad I did. 

- Opening Tag match was a good, hard hitting match as I expected. Good stuff. 

- Ricochet Vs. Dream was nuts...like I couldn't believe they got as much time as they did, but I sure as hell enjoyed it all the way through. Dream is really something special. The dude is just so committed to his character and persona that everything he does just seems to work, and him trying to out-Ricochet Ricochet was a nice story throughout the match. Ricochet went over, but Velveteen continues to shine. 

- The Women's Title match was OK. It wasn't bad. It wasn't great. It was the only bout on the show that kind of felt like it was just there. I like Shayna as a bully heel and Nikki was a crazed loon that seems beyond what Shayna is used to, but it never really ascended beyond them acting out their basic roles. The finish was good. 

- Black Vs. Sullivan was about what I expected, maybe a little better. I never expected a title change, but the clash of styles made the match fun and a little different from the normal NXT Title match. It wasn't a MOTYC or anything, but was it was good and a solid first title defense for Black. 

- Then we closed with Gargano/Ciampa II...holy shit. Just...holy shit! I'd say the first match was probably better, but this was a damn excellent sequel with plenty of craziness and drama all throughout. The ending was particularly well done with Gargano basically costing himself the match by being too overzealous. I thought maybe they'd have EC3 interfere (based on a recent NXT episode where Gargano interrupted an EC3 match to announce he signed the contract), but I'm glad they didn't go that route. Ciampa was damn near perfect here as he has taken on this heel persona and just shot off to the moon with it. I couldn't have been any happier with this and I think a 3rd match to wrap up the feud is definitely in order. 

So yeah, another day, another great TakeOver. What else can I say? The Ricochet/Dream and Gargano/Ciampa matches were excellent and make this show worth watching for sure, with everything else providing at least solid entertainment.


----------



## ATF

I've only seen two matches so far, though I wanna say this: am I the only one that doesn't get the hype for Ricochet vs Dream? It was good, don't get me wrong, but it wasn't great. I felt like it tried a little too hard after a certain point. I.e. the concrete Suplex spot, as cool as it was, was completely unnecessary imo (cause it didn't add a whole lot to the story and felt like a total repetition of top rope Death Valley Roll story-wise, only with a different execution), and then there was some selling stuff that bothered me, like Ricochet getting up at the same time as Dream after taking some massive bumps.... too much. The best stuff in the match was mostly in the 1st half, particularly Dream trying to copy Ricochet's spots (which was perfect in every way for the story), and then the two going absolutely mental in the ending by trying to outdo each other in who can do the craziest jump off the top rope (Ricochet's insane Shooting Star Press, followed by Dream's even "insaner" Elbow Drop all the way across the ring, topped off by Ricochet's finisher). The middle stretch could've been trimmed out and replaced with something else. And Ricochet doing the Death Valley Roll on Dream, while a great idea, should've been kept for the ending (right before he went for his finisher), cause I wasn't feeling where it was placed during the match.

I don't know, I admit I wasn't paying perfect attention cause I had to pet my roommate's cat and I was kinda distracted, and I will say that my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt, cause I'm more of an old school-style storytelling fan than I am of just pure athleticism, but still, I didn't love what I saw. Liked it, didn't love it. The opening Tag, however, was kick-ass. Started off weird, but once Oney Lorcan got in his hot tag, it built into something special.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Kabraxal said:


> Catching up on this... biggest WTF so far: Velveteen jobbing again to an indy mark?s wet dream. I like Ricochet, but pull the fucking trigger on the Dream. He had proven to be something special but they have him lose far too much in big matches.


WWE does this with anybody who is good on the mic. They pair them with the guy they actually want to push and use them to supplant a lack of interesting characteristics. Velveteen Dream has taken too feuds about nothing and made them far more notable. Unfortunately for the WWE that means he'll be a perennial jobber and nothing more


----------



## bmack086

King Jesus said:


> WWE does this with anybody who is good on the mic. They pair them with the guy they actually want to push and use them to supplant a lack of interesting characteristics. Velveteen Dream has taken too feuds about nothing and made them far more notable. Unfortunately for the WWE that means he'll be a perennial jobber and nothing more


This ?. Velveteen seems like what Bray was when he was first getting over huge. Bray was a charismatic, great talking guy that WWE would pair with the guys they actually wanted to push, until they jobbed him so much that the fans created apathy towards him.

Dream is obviously a better worker and athlete, but he?ll likely get the same kind of treatment. The Main Roster will not treat him properly, that?s a virtual guarantee. And it?s for guys like Ricochet? Sure an incredible athlete, but he?s not likely to ever do anything on the main roster, and probably won?t advance past 205 Live.


----------



## RiverFenix

ATF said:


> I've only seen two matches so far, though I wanna say this: am I the only one that doesn't get the hype for Ricochet vs Dream? It was good, don't get me wrong, but it wasn't great. I felt like it tried a little too hard after a certain point. I.e. the concrete Suplex spot, as cool as it was, was completely unnecessary imo (cause it didn't add a whole lot to the story and felt like a total repetition of top rope Death Valley Roll story-wise, only with a different execution), and then there was some selling stuff that bothered me, like Ricochet getting up at the same time as Dream after taking some massive bumps.... too much. The best stuff in the match was mostly in the 1st half, particularly Dream trying to copy Ricochet's spots (which was perfect in every way for the story), and then the two going absolutely mental in the ending by trying to outdo each other in who can do the craziest jump off the top rope (Ricochet's insane Shooting Star Press, followed by Dream's even "insaner" Elbow Drop all the way across the ring, topped off by Ricochet's finisher). The middle stretch could've been trimmed out and replaced with something else. And Ricochet doing the Death Valley Roll on Dream, while a great idea, should've been kept for the ending (right before he went for his finisher), cause I wasn't feeling where it was placed during the match.
> 
> I don't know, I admit I wasn't paying perfect attention cause I had to pet my roommate's cat and I was kinda distracted, and I will say that my opinion should be taken with a grain of salt, cause I'm more of an old school-style storytelling fan than I am of just pure athleticism, but still, I didn't love what I saw. Liked it, didn't love it. The opening Tag, however, was kick-ass. Started off weird, but once Oney Lorcan got in his hot tag, it built into something special.


I dug the Dream vs Ricochet match, but cannot disagree with what you say here either. That suplex from the apron to the floor spot could have been sold as a major spot and injury angle and it was largely a throw-away with no real consequence mid-match on the second match of the evening.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Good Takeover. Not the best. Tag match was great. Dream was kinda sloppy calling loud spots. But I enjoyed the match overall. The women's match was forgettable. The Championship match.... that botch was one of the worst ones I've ever seen. Black should've just spun around and kicked him again with the time it took Lars to fall. Lars clearly has a lot of work to do. The Street fight was great. Would've liked some blood but I can't complain since my boy won that shit.

Also, Chicago crowds are annoying as fuck.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Enjoyed the show

Ciampa/Gargano was brilliant - just wonderful storytelling throughout and both characters are in such a good position moving forward - really hope they capitalise on Ciampa - dynamite heel 

Title matches were all solid but pretty much what I was expected. For me Blacks reign needs something to kickstart it so interested to see what they do next 

Ricochet/Dream was brilliant just great work from both guys. I honestly think you could build a brand around either guy and the exciting thing about NXT and WWE in general is that they have a hell of a lot of guys/girls they could do that with if they choose to


----------



## Piers

I don't get why Adam Cole marks were shitting on the Ricochet match, I thought he did great :draper2 

I'm surprised about the Tag though, it was even greater than expected

The botch at the end of Sullivan/Black was unfortunate and they didn't cover it well but the match was decent. Lars has a lot of potential with an actual character.


----------

